# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الخميس 7/1/206

## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
★★نبض الصفوة★★
★★امير عوض★★
لماذا تم تشريع المادة 55
★ما وجده اللاعب الهارب شرف شيبوب من إهتمام و مداد مهروق في الفترة الأخيرة لم يجده طيلة فترته السابقة عندما كان لاعبا في كشف المريخ الرديف..
★مرد عدم الإهتمام السابق ناتج من نجومية اللاعب الخافته جدا داخل الكشف الأحمر.. و عدم تأثيره الواضح علي التشكيلة الأساسية للمريخ و التي صنعت العام السابق ما يشبه الإعجاز في نتائجها الأفريقية..
★و يبقي الهدف المنقوض للمريخ أمام الإتحاد الجزائري في دور المجموعات هو العلامة اللافته في مسيرة شيبوب للمريخ نسبة لإرتباط إسم اللاعب مع ذلك الهدف الشهير..
★و مع ذلك ينافح المريخاب في قضيتهم بغية تثبيت أركان العدالة و من باب إحقاق الحق و ردع القراصنة الذين تطاولت أياديهم لتعبث بالكشف الأحمر..
★قضية شيبوب ليست قضية لاعب أبكي الصفوة بدموع الدم كما يظن الواهمون.. و هي لا تخرج من حيز حفظ المريخ لحقوقه فقط و أرساء قاعدة تحمي بقية الأندية السودانية إنطلاقا من زعامة و ريادة المريخ عليها جميعا بلا إستثناء..
★و لأن المريخ ناد يحترم القانون و المؤسسات الحاكمة فقد طرق أبواب الإتحاد العام بصفته حامي العلاقات التي تجمع الأندية و لاعبيها بالمواد و التشريعات و العقوبات المتنوعة في لوائحه..
★و الناظر لقواعد الإتحاد العام يجد مادة واحدة فقط سنها المشرع بغرض حماية اللاعبين الهواة داخل كشوفات الأندية.. و هي المادة (55) و التي تنص علي:
(أ‏) الﻼعب السوداني الهاوى الذي يتم نقله إلي اتحاد أجنبي عضوا باﻻتحاد الدولي ثم يعود مرة أخرى للسودان يتبع في حالته اﻹجراءات التالية:
أوﻻُ:
إذا عاد الﻼعب للسودان خﻼل فترة أقل من ثمانية عشر شهراً يجب إعادة قيدة بآخر نادى كان مقيداَ فيه ليكمل فترة قيده بذلك النادى بشرط إخﻼء خانة له و يمنح النادى فترة إسبوع).
★و بملاحظة سريعة لمضمون المادة أعلاه نجدها قد حددت فترة الحماية التي تمنع الهواة من العودة مرة أخري لأندية غير أنديتهم الأم بثمانية عشرة شهرا كحد أقصي.. و لكنها لم توضح الصفة التي يعود بها اللاعب مرة أخري للسودان هل هي بصفته محترفا أو هاوي كما ذهب..
★و هذه الملاحظة خطأ معيب بداخل المادة.. فإغفالها عن ذكر صفة اللاعب يجعل الأمر مفتوحا لكل الحالات (محترف أو هاوي) عملا بالقاعدة الفقهية التي تقول بأن (المطلق يؤخذ علي إطلاقه).. بمعني أن عودة اللاعب للسودان بأي صفة كانت تجعل منه لاعب ناديه السابق مباشرة..
★حقيقة الأمر فقد تغاضت القواعد العامة النظر في كثير من الأمور المهمة.. و من ضمنها تدخل الطرف الثالث و محاولات التحايل بالتغول علي كشوفات الأندية..
★هذا العجز المعيوب من المواد القانونية داخل القواعد العامة يلقي بمهمة ثقيلة علي أكتاف الأخوة في الإتحاد العام لحوجة العمل التي تتطلب منهم إستلهام روح القانون خلال تفسير أو تطبيق هذه المادة الوحيدة داخل القواعد..
★و بمناسبة زيارة رئيس الإتحاد للسعودي للبلاد نجد أنفسنا ملزمين بتوضيح موقف ذلك الإتحاد في الحالات المشابهة.. فنلاحظ سنهم لمواد تحكم عودة اللاعب لناديه خلال مدة ثلاثة سنوات كاملات تحت كل الصفات..


★و غني عن القول بأن الإتحاد السعودي قد سن هذه المادة في العام 2014م لمجابهة مشكلة لاعب قريبة الشبه بأقصوصة شيبوب..
★عليه.. ما زال أملنا في الإتحاد العام قائما.. إنطلاقا من واجبهم نحو الكرة السودانية.. و عملا بفقه الحوجه الذي يلزمهم ترقيع جبه القوانين السودانية المليئة بالثقوب و الثغرات..
★لهذا نلقي بآمالنا عراض في إجتماع الإتحاد القادم يوم (9 يناير) لأنه سيضع النقاط علي الحروف و يدرئ أعظم المخاطر التي تحيط بالكرة السودانية..
★كل المواد القانونية في القواعد الدولية و الإقليمية يجب أن تستلهم لتضمن ضمن تفسير المادة (55) من جانب الإتحاد العام..
★السبب الذي من أجله شرع المشرع السوداني المادة (55) قد حدث.. و علي الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يقع عاتق التفسير و التطبيق الذي يسد كل الطرق و الذرائع التي تدعو للتحايل.
★نبضات أخيرة★
★لابد من متابعة الإتحاد و الضغط عليه في أمر تطبيق عقوبة الإيقاف علي اللاعب و من ثم تضمين هذه العقوبة علي كرت الإنتقال الدولي..
★بحسب نص المادة (12) من قواعد الفيفا فالإتحاد التونسي ملزم بمواصلة عقوبة الإيقاف التأديبية..
★(علاقتي بشيبوب إنتهت و شلت قروشي منو)..
★الكلمات أعلاه ذكرها رئيس نادي الهلال أشرف الكاردينال في معرض دفاعه عن نفسه من تهمة تدخل الطرف الثالث!!
★و كعادته فقد أدان الرجل نفسه بكلماته دون أن يدري.. فالسؤال عن ماهية (القروش) التي منحها اللاعب إبتدأ و هو ما زال في كشف المريخ قبل أن يستردها؟!!
★كيف يمنح الكاردينال لاعب لا ينتمي لناديه مالا؟ و ما هو مقابل هذه الأموال غير التمرد؟!!
★إسترداد المال لا يعني البراءة يا كردنة.. و تصريحك و إقرارك بمنح اللاعب لأموال يكفي لإدانتك تماما..
★شكرا الكاردينال و هو يقر بتسليم شيبوب أموالا.. و نهمس في أذنه بأن دع أمر تقرير هذا التدخل للفيفا التي يكفيها معرفة منحك أموال للاعب الخصم..
★صور.. تصريحات أمام الأشهاد.. و أخيرا إعتراف كامل بمنح اللاعب أموال..
★الكاردينال أكمل ملف إدانته بنفسه بدون أن يرهق أحد في اللجنة للقانونية للمريخ..
★إنت غايتو لا تفوت لا تموت..
★إدانة.. خمسة نجوم..
★ما أقدم عليه قطب المريخ (الفادني) بمنح اللاعب الظاهرة ألوك حافز تسجيله كاملا و مخالصة مطالبات اليافع (شمس الفلاح) أمر ليس بالمستغرب من رجل دعم اللجنة بمليار كامل قبل أيام..
★الفادني الذي لا يربط دعمه بمنصب أو ترشيحات يستحق الإحترام و التقدير من عموم الصفوة..
★المريخ يفتقد للإداري القوي داخل مجلسه في مثل هذه الإشكالات التي يمر بها..
★و تبقي مكانة (الجكومي) محمد سيد احمد فارغة داخل مجالس المريخ.. و لن تملأ إلا بدخول رجل المريخ القوي للمجلس القادم..
★الجكومي القوي هو الأمين العام الذي يحتاجه و يستحقه الكوكب الأحمر..
★تصريح واحد من الأسد المريخي كفيل بهز الأرض و جعلها تميد تحت أقدام أعداء المريخ.
★نبضة أخيرة★
فاليمارس الإتحاد العام دوره الرقابي و الحامي و الرادع ضد القراصنة.


*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					





لجنه التسيير بعد ما لمت الفريق ليه دايره تشتتو
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*تسلم الذعيم فراس
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صباحك ورد الحبيب فراس
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  للاخوان فراس وماجد وكسلاوي وكل من يساهم في اثراء المنتدي بالاخبار الطازجة
                        	*

----------


## abdoun

*اذا كانت ادارة نادي المريخ ترى بأنها سوف تحقق نتائج بلاعبين ماييعين مستهترين أمثال تراوي على المريخ السلام  - للعلم لو ترك ادارة المريخ لرابطة من روابط المريخ سوف تديرها احسن من الادارات السابقة والحالية والقادمة  اخوكم عبدون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الرائع فراس الشفيع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عـنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

• برشلونة يؤدب إسبانيول برباعية ويسهل مهمته في كأس الملك
• فالنسيا يسحق غرناطة وأتلتيك بيلباو يقلب الطاولة على فياريال في كأس إسبانيا
• اشبيلية يقترب من دور الثمانية بكأس أسبانيا بعد فوزه على ريال بيتيس
• انتفاضة ملحمية تمنح بيلباو فوزا مستحقا على فياريال في كأس الملك
• إيفرتون يسقط مانشستر سيتي في ذهاب كأس رابطة المحترفين
• إنتر ميلان في رحلة محفوفة بالمخاطر امام المتألق إيمبولي
• انسيني يقود نابولي لترويض تورينو ويشعل صراع الصدارة
• أودينيزي يهزم أتالانتا بصعوبة في الدوري الإيطالي
• بنفيكا يكتسح ماريتيمو وكوكا يقود براجا لفوز كبير في الدوري البرتغالي
• سليماني يقود سبورتينغ لشبونة لاكتساح شيتوبال في الدوري البرتغالي
• الفيفا يعلن تمديد إيقاف فالكه لمدة 45 يوما .. ويعين لجنة انتقالية لتولي شؤون الاتحاد الجواتيمالي
• دل نيرو يعود إلى رئاسة الاتحاد البرازيلي بعد انتهاء التحقيقات معه
• رئيس الكونكاكاف يوافق على تسليمه للسلطات الأمريكية في إطار تحقيقات الفيفا
• مانشستر يونايتد يجهز عرضا ضخما لضم بيل في يناير
• غالياني ينفي نية ميلان التعاقد مع فيلايني لاعب مانشستر يونايتد
• يوفنتوس يسعى لضم هيريرا من مانشستر يونايتد
• الاتحاد الإنجليزي يرفض طلب بورنموث بإلغاء بطاقة حمراء لفرانسيس
• روما يقدم عقدا جديدا للاعبه المصاب كيفين ستروتمان
• مانشستر سيتي يطمع بضم ايسكو وريال مدريد يسعى لروخو
• بالاسيو يقترب من تجديد عقده مع إنتر ميلان .. صفحة الهلال السوداني
• ليفربول يكمل صفقة اللاعب ماركو جروجيتش من النجم الأحمر الصربي
• نادي بورنموث الإنجليزي ينضم إلى قائمة المهتمين بضم الشعراوي
• توريه وأوباميانج وأيو يتنافسون على جائزة أفضل لاعب أفريقي لعام 2015
• دونجا يختار نيمار واليسون وميراندا للمشاركة في أولمبياد ريو 2016
• ملقا يضم رسميا لاعب ريال سوسييداد لموسمين ونصف
• فوستر حارس وست بروميتش يعود للملاعب بعد غياب 9 أشهر
• مدرب ايفرتون: اللعب في دوري الأبطال أهم من الفوز بالألقاب
• البرازيلي كوستا: اتيت إلى بايرن ميونيخ بسبب غوارديولا
• لوريس: توتنهام لا يتمتع بنضوج الفرق الأخرى لحسم لقب الدوري
• هيتسفيلد يصف تعيين زيدان مدرباً لريال مدريد بالقرار المجنون
• شتوتغارت ينهي إجراءات ضم جروسكروتز من غلطة سراي
• لوكسمبورجو مدرب ريال مدريد السابق: على رونالدو ان يُدرك أنه ليس المدرب
• المنتخب السعودي الأولمبي يخسر أمام العراق بثلاثية ودياً
• الوداد يتعثر أمام التطواني ويهدر مجددا فرصة العودة لصدارة الدوري المغربي

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ كأس ملك إسبانيا - دور الـ 16 :

• قادش (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 7

• إيبار (-- : --) لاس بالماس الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري المصري الاسبوع 12 :

•الاهلي  (-- : --) إتحاد الشرطة الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: النيل للرياضية

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري المغربي - الأسبوع 15 :

• الرجاء الرياضي (-- : --) إتحاد طنجة الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: المغربية الرياضية

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الاماراتي - الأسبوع 14 :

• الوحدة (-- : --) دبا الفجيرة الساعة: 16:05 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 1

• الشارقة (-- : --) الشباب الساعة: 18:45 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 1

===== =====

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ كأس ملك إسبانيا - دور الـ 16 :

• أتلتيك بيلباو (3 : 2) فياريال
• فالنسيا (4 : 0) غرناطة
• ريال بيتيس (0 : 2) إشبيلية
• برشلونة (4 : 1) إسبانيول
• رايو فاليكانو (1 : 1) أتلتيكو مدريد

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس رابطة المحترفين الإنجليزية :

• إيفرتون (2 : 1) مانشستر سيتي

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 18 :

• لاتسيو (0 : 0) كاربي
• ميلان (0 : 1) بولونيا
• كييفو فيرونا (3 : 3) روما
• يوفنتوس (3 : 0) هيلاس فيرونا
• باليرمو (1 : 3) فيورنتينا
• إمبولي (0 : 1) انتر ميلان

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري التونسي - الأسبوع 18 :

• الترجي (3 : 0) قوافل قفصة
• مستقبل القصرين (0 : 3) الصفاقسي
• البنزرتي (0 : 0) الإفريقي
• النجم الساحلي (3 : 0) المرسى

=====
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ ورئيس بعثة الفريق إلى أديس أبابا يسعى إلى تنفيذ قراره بحرمان لاعب الفريق الشاب مازن شمس الفلاح من المشاركة في تحضيرات الفريق بأديس أبابا بعد أن كان اللاعب رفض الانضمام لتحضيرات الأحمر بالخرطوم مالم يتسلم مستحقاته المالية وكشف أبوجريشة أن هناك العديد من اللاعبين الذين لديهم مستحقات مالية على المجلس لكنهم انخرطوا في المعسكر الإعدادي مبكراً ولم يأتوا بتصرف مثل ما حدث مع مازن شمس الفلاح ولفت أبوجريشة في حديث اعلامي أن ما تسلمه مازن من مستحقات من طرف قطب النادي علي الفادني لا يعنيهم في شئ ويعتبر تبرعاً بالنسبة للاعب مفيداً بأنه سيتشدد في تطبيق اللائحة وسيعاقب مازن بعدم المشاركة في تحضيرات الفريق بأديس أبابا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المبدع الدكتور مدثر خيري الخبير القانوني والاداري يفتي بصحة تسجيل المريخ لأولوك وصحة تسجيل شبيبة القيروان لي شيبون الان في الاذاعة الطبية المجال الرياضي… لألووك لم يكون تسجيله صحيحا لمريخ كوستي لان الاخير لم يطلب شهادة النقل الدولية لذالك تسجيله كان خطأ اما المريخ بعد وقع معه عقدا في الاتحاد العام طلب شهادة النقل الدولية بعد خطابات اتحاد الجنوب اللتي اكدت ان اللاعب مسجل في الملكية هاوي وقام المريخ بتسجيله كمحترف في خانات الوطنيين لانه يملك رقم وطني صحيح… لذالك انتهي موضوع الوك… اما كرت الوك اللي اشتراهو ابوجهل كردنة اصلا يوجد كرت لاي لاعب الا. في طرف الاتحاد اي نادي لايملك كرت الكروت في الاتحادات انا ما عارف ابوجهل باعو. ليهو. شنو دة غباء اداري من كردنة… اما بخصوص شيبون المريخ قدم شكوي للاتحاد بان اللاعب لم يلتزم بالتحضيرات وغاب عنها في هذه الحالة يحق للمريخ ايقافه تلات سنين وهذا ما طلبه المريخ فعلا وسوف يستدعي الاتحاد اللاعب للتحقيق معه واذا لم يحضر اللاعب سوف يرفق الاتحاد الايقاف في شهادة اللاعب وبعدها. لن يستطيع الفريق اشراك لاعب موقف اصلا لان القوانين تمنع ذالك… ولن يستطيع الهلال تسجيله الا. بعد سنة ونصف اذا اتي رجع اللاعب قبل ذالك سينطبق علي الهلال المادة في الطرف التالت وهذه المادة تعرض الهلال واللاعب للايقاف والعقوبة… هذا هو النص القانوني وكانت حلقة جميلة نرجو ان تستمعو. بها. ليلا في الاعادة. للذين تصلهم الاذاعة الطبية المجال الرياضي 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو
اين الحقيقة؟

*من اصعب الامور التى يُمكن ان تواجه اى شخص فى كوكب المريخ.صعوبة الحصول على المعلومة الحقيقية ومن مصدرها لعدة إفتراضات اهمها على الإطلاق يتعلق بعدم الشفافية فى العمل الإدارى لنادى المريخ
*بالإضافة إلى ان مبدأ المؤسسية فى العمل الإدارى غائب تماماً من الكوكب الاحمر. ومن الصعوبة بمكان ان تتحصل وتستوثق من المعلومات المطلوبه عن اى قضية خاصه فيما يتعلق بالامور المالية
*اقرب مثال لصدق حديثى التضارب الكبير فى الاخبار والمعلومات المتعلقة بالموقف المالى فى نادى المريخ.والصراع الكبير بين لجنة التسيير واعضاء المجلس السابق من اجل إثبات صحة حديث كل طرف عن الموقف المالى
*البداية كانت من خلال تصريحات رئيس لجنة التسيير المهندس أسامة ونسى والذى ذكر على الهواء مباشرة عبر قناة النيلين انهم لم يجدوا اى مبالغ مالية فى إنتظارهم عند إستلام زمام الامور المالية فى نادى المريخ
*ووجدوا خزنة النادى خاوية على عروشها تماماً وتشكو لطوب الارض. وجاء الرد سريعاً عبر تصريح من (عضو خفى) بإحدى الصحف الحمراء اكد من خلاله انهم تركوا (تصاديق) بمبلغ 3مليار جاهزه للصرف للجنة التسيير من اجل الإستفادة منها
*وفى تعقيب على ماكتبته عن الديون والتصاديق المالية التى قيل ان لجنة التسيير قد وجدتها جاهزه للصرف. وصلنى إتصال هاتفى من شخصية مريخية كبيرة من المجلس السابق وضحت العديد من النقاط فيما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع
*اولاً بالنسبة للاموال والتصاديق اكدت هذه الشخصية ان مجلس المريخ السابق قد ترك ماقيمته (2مليار و900مليون) متبقى من حافز نائب رئيس الجمهورية بمناسبة الفوز ببطولة سيكافا الاخيره.وإستفاد المجلس السابق من مبلغ (3مليار و100مليون) وترك المتبقى من إجمالى المبلغ للمجلس الحالى فى (شكل تصاديق) جاهزه للصرف بقيمة (2مليار و900مليون) كما ذكرت سابقاً
*كما اكد ان مديونية المحترفين تبلغ (39الف دولار فقط) بالإضافة لمبلغ (مليار و900مليون) قيمة إيجار الفندق والسيارات
*لكن يبقى سؤال مهم جداً.طالما ان هنالك اموال (مصدقة وجاهزه للصرف) بطرف الدولة.لماذا لم يعمل المجلس السباق على حل كل الديون المتعلقة بالمحترفين من خلال الإستفاده من هذه الاموال بدلاً من تحويلها للمجلس القادم؟
*وبحسبة بسيطه جداً نجد ان لجنة التسيير لم تستفيد فعلياً إلا من مبلغ (مليار جنية فقط) بعد خصم مديونية الفندق وإيجار العربات البالغه (مليارو900جنية) وهى مديونية واجبة السداد بكل تاكيد
*وكل من تواجد بنادى المريخ خلال الفترة الماضية لإستخراج العضوية.قد يتابع دخول منتسبى فندق روانيا لدار النادى وهم يحملون اوراق تثبت مديونية الفندق من اجل تقديمها للجنة التسيير الحمراء
* شخصياً اعتقد ان السبب الاساسى لكل هذا التضارب فى (التصريحات) يعود لعدم الشفافية فى عملية التسليم والتسلم بين المجلس السابق ولجنة التسيير
*واكاد اجزم ان عملية التسليم والتسلم لم (تتم من الاساس) بالطريقة القانونية والتى يعلمها الجميع
*اكبر دليل على صحة حديثى التناقض الكبير والتضارب فى التصريحات بين المجلس السابق ولجنة التسيير الحمراء.مما يؤكد ان هنالك معلومات كثيرة غائبة عن اعضاء لجنة التسيير خاصة فيما يتعلق بامر المديونية ومستحقات اللاعبين وغيرها من الملفات المالية
*كما ان (إجازة خطاب الميزانية) دون مناقشته اومراجعة الميزانية بواسطة الجهات المختصه.وتقديم تفصيل كامل عن الوضع المالى فى المريخ يلعب دور كبير فى ضبابية هذا الملف الحساس
*مديونية فندق روانيا وإيجار العربات ومتبقى اموال المحترفين.قد لا تُشكل عقبة كبيرة امام لجنة التسيير الحاليه (حال وجدت الدعم المالى من الدولة) او بالنسبة للمجلس القديم.ولكن سادتى من يضمن لنا ان مديونية نادى المريخ محصورة فى هذه البنود فقط؟
*تابعنا جميعاً ظهور عدد من (الدائنين) يحملون مايُثبت مديونياتهم فى عهد مجلس التقشف.رغم التطمينات بعدم وجود اى مديونية على نادى المريخ كما نتابع الان
*وفى ظل ظهور احاديث هنا وهناك تتحدث عن وصول مديونية المريخ الحقيقة لارقام كبيره يبقى المطلوب من المدير المالى لنادى المريخ عبدالحى التعامل بشفافية كاملة مع هذا الملف.وتوضيح الحقائق عبر المستندات.لانه الجهه الوحيدة التى تمتلك كل المستندات التى قد تُثبت وجود مديونية او تنفى هذا الامر
*ختاماً سننتظر من لجنة التسيير المريخية تقديم تفاصيل دقيقة عن الوضع المالى فى المريخ قبل نهاية فترتها.حتى ياتى المجلس الجديد وهو على علم تام بكل الامور المالية داخل القلعة الحمراء
*هذا الامر سادتى يُعتبر اكبر خدمة يُمكن ان تقدمها لجنة التسيير الحمراء لشعب المريخ حتى يُصبح الجميع فى الصورة.ويصبح مبدأ الشفافيه من اولويات المجالس القادمة خاصة فيما يتعلق بالامور المالية
فى السنتر
*الشُكر والتقدير لقطب المريخ على الفادنى الذى تكفل بتسليم الثنائى الوك ومحمد شمس الفلاح حافز تسجيلهم كامل بالامس ولحقوا بمعسكر الفريق الإعدادى باثيوبيا
*هذا الامر غير مستغرب على رجل ظل قريب من لجنة التسيير ويدعم بسخاء خلال الفترة الماضيه التى سلم من خلالها لجنة التسيير مبلغ مليار جنية ساهم فى حل العديد من المصاعب المالية التى واجهت اللجنة
*وفى ظل (إبتعاد) كل رجالات المريخ عن لجنة التسيير إختار الرجل ان يكون خير عون وسند لاخوان أسامة ونسى.فله كل التقدير والتحية بقدر ماقدم
*اخيراً إكتمل عقد فريق المريخ فى معسكره الإعدادى بعد وصول اللاعب الوك بالامس.ولم يتبقى سوى الثنائى علاء الدين يوسف الذى يخضع لجلسات علاجية.بالإضافة لاحمد عبدالله ضفر الذى اكمل مراسم زواجه قبل ايام من سفر الفريق للمعسكر
*اتمنى ان يُسارع المجلس من اجل إلحاق اللاعب بالمعسكر الإعدادى والإنخراط مع بقية زملاءه فى التمارين حتى لاينتظر كثيراً من اجل الوصول للفورمة المطلوبة
اخر الكلام
أن تأتي متأخراً خير من أن لا تأتي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
إنتخابات المريخ يلفّها الغموض

*منذ ان تم تعينها في ال23 من شهر أكتوبر من العام الماضي كانت لجنة تسير
نادي المريخ مكلفة بإقامة جمعية عمومية في خواتيم فترتها التي حددت بثلاث
أشهر فقط ونقول فقط لان الفترة الزمنية التي حددها الوزير لعمر اللجنة لم
تكن منطقية أو كافية للتحضير لقيام جمعية عمومية تاتي بمجلس منتخب خصوصاً
بعد ان شرعت اللجنة في فتح أبواب العضوية لأعضاء النادي لتهيئة الوضع
للإنتخابات وفتحها لأبواب العضوية من قبل أشرنا له علي انه سيكون واحد من
الأسباب المنطقية لتمديد عمر اللجنة لأكثر من ثلاث أشهر وبالفعل تواصل
إكتساب العضوية في النادي بشكل ممتاز حتي ال25 من ديسمبر وبعد هذا
التاريخ أخرجت لجنة العضوية قرار جديد بمد فترة إكتساب العضوية لشهر
إضافي وهذا يعني ان أبواب العضوية ستكون مشرعة حتي ال25 والعشرين من
يناير وهذا التاريخ يتداخل مع فترة تكليف اللجنة التي حدد لها ثلاث أشهر
وتبقي لها 16 يوم فقط من مدة تكليفها التي نعتقد وفق المعطيات التي
امامنا أنها ستمتد لفترة أقلها ثلاثة أشهر قادمة وهذا الأمر سيعني ان
قيام الجمعية العمومية بنادي المريخ سيكون في منتصف أو اواخر إبريل
القادم لكن كل ذلك الواقع مازال يلفه الغموض خصوصاً ان الوزارة مازالت لم
تحرك اي ساكن بهذا الخصوص ونعتقد ان هذا الواقع الغامض لن يطول كثيراً
خصوصاً ان من حق جميع الذين أكتسبو العضوية مؤخراً من حقهم ان يشاركو في
الجمعية العمومية القادمة لان النظام الأساسي يعطيهم هذا الحق طالما انه
لم تكن هنالك جمعية عمومية معلنة مسبقاً.
*اللجنة الحالية قامت بعمل كبير ونعتقد ان تكليفها بإقامة الجمعية
العمومية للإنتخابات يتطلب التمديد الزمني لها خصوصاً أنها أجتهدت وقامت
بعمل كبير ومنظم في ملف عضوية النادي التي ظل يسير إكتسابها من قبل أعضاء
النادي علي قدم وساق.
وهج اخير:-
*قيام الجمعية العمومية في نادي المريخ بالطبع يبقى أمر مطلوب بشدة لان
الوضع الحالي في المريخ يتطلب ذلك وهذا الحديث ليس تقليلا مما قامت به
اللجنة المكلفة التي نحسب أنها قامت بعمل كبير وحافظت علي ركائز النادي
الأساسية رغم ما واجهته من مصاعب كبيرة في كافة المستويات لكنها عملت وفق
ما هو متاح لها ولايضيرها ما ظل يتداول عنها فهي أتت في وقت عصيب كانت
فيه كل الظروف ضدها لكنها إستطاعت ان تطوع كل ذلك في ملفات متعددة منها
التسجيلات وملف المدرب وأخذت الإمتياز في ملف العضوية والعمل المؤسس الذي
جسدت من خلاله قمة من قمم الإمتياز فمجلس ونسي أعاد حقاً المريخ كمؤسسة
تدار بمنهجية وشفافية عالية في كل شي وهذا يحسب لهذا المجلس.
*قيام الإنتخابات في النادي يلفه الغموض لكن أعتقد ان الوزارة لن تخرج
عنما هو متوقع وسيكون التمديد للجنة هو الخيار الأنسب خصوصاً ان اللجنة
الحالية إقامتها للجمعية العمومية واحد من أبرز الأجندة الموكلة لها.
*إلتحاق الثلاثي جابسون وألوك وشمس الفلاح بمعسكر المريخ بأديس ابابا
يكمل عقد الفريق بمعسكره عدى غياب علاء يوسف بسبب الإصابة التي يشرف
الدكتور جار النبي علي علاجها ونتمنى ان يشفى اللاعب ويلتحق بمعسكر
الإعداد حتي يكتمل عقد الفريق بشكل نهائي.
*معسكر المريخ الحالي يحتاج لبذل مجهودات مضاعفة من قبل الجميع وأعني
المدرب لوك وطاقمه وكذلك لاعبي المريخ حتي يلحقو بما فاتهم من فترة زمنية
باتت تسارق المريخ الذي لم يعد الوقت المتاح امامه كافي لكن نتمنى ان
تزعف الفترة المتبقية إيميل وطاقمه في تنفيذ برنامجه الإعدادي.
*قيام الجمعية القادم مرتبط بالفترة التي سيعلنها الوزير لتمديد عمر
اللجنة ونعتقد ان تلك الفترة لا تقل عن ثلاث أشهر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن
الاتحاد لا يملك ان يرفض للوزان نظرالطعون


ولحسم هذا الجدل لنقف مع ما ينص عليه القانون السلطة الاعلى وله الحاكمية
فماذا تقول اللائحة الدولية:

تحكيمية لوزان

المادة 13 من النظام الاساسى للفيفا الفقرة -1

( على الاعضاء ان يلتزموا بما يلى : الالتزام بالنظام الاساسى
واللوائح والتوجيهات والقرارات الصادرة من اى هيئة فى الفيفا فى اى
وقت وكذلك الالتزام بتنفيذقرارات لوزان حسب الاستئناف وفق المادة 66
من النظام الاساسى ) تعليق: اذا اللائحة الدولية كفلت وامرت الاتحاد ان
يعترف بحق الاندية واللاعبين ضد قراراته فهل يملك ان يعصى هذا الامر وهو
الحق الذى اكدته الفيفا فى هذه المواد خاص66 التى اشارت لها



-- المادة 66 محكمة التحكيم لوزان

(الفيفا تقر استقلالية محكمة التحكيم الرياضية لوزان بسلطتها فى الفصل
فى النزاعات بين الفيفا والاعضاء والقارية والاندية واللاعبن
والمسئولين الوكلاء )

-تعليق: هل يسمح هذا النص للاتحادالسودانى ان يرفض للوزان ما كفلته لاى
منتسب ان يطعن امام لوزان

المادة 67

فقرة -1- الاستئناف لكاس ضد قرارات الفيفا او القارية او الاعضاء لا
ينظر فيها الا اذا قدمت خلال 21 يوم

فقرة 2 الاستئناف امام التحكيمية لوزان يجب ان يتم بعد نفاذ وسائل
الاستئنافات الداخلية



3- النحكيمية لا تنظر فى اى استئناف يتعلق بقانون اللعبة او
الايقاف اربعة مباريات او ثلاثة اشهر



المادة 68 الالتزامات

( الاتحادات الاعضاء ملزمون بان يعترفوا بكاس تحكيمية لوزان وسلطتها
على كل الاعضاء المنتسبين واللاعبين والمسئولين باى قرارات تصدر عن
تحكيمية لوزان) تعليق: مادة واضحة وقاطعة تلزم الاتحاد بان يعترف بحق اى
نادى او متضرر ان يطعن امام لوزان فكيف يحق للاتحاد ان يمنع لوزان من نظر
الطعن رغم انه امر من الفيفا

لنقف الان مع النظام الاساسى للاتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم

(المادة 183 و اجبات الاتحاد السودانى تجاه الاتحاد الدولة لكرة القدم
(فقرة1) الالتزام التام باى و اجبات من هذا النظام واللوائح) تعليق:
كيف اذن يرفض للوزان نظر الطعون ضد قرارته وواجبه ان ينفذ امر الفيفا

(المتدة 184 فقرة –أ- يجوز للاتحاد ان ينشئ لجنة محكمين رياضية
محايدة للنظر فى النزاعات الرياضية)

-ب- (يقر الاتحاد ويلتزم بتنفيذ قرارات لوزان وفق ما نص عليه
النظام الاساسى للاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم) تعليق: النظام الاساسى
للاتحاد الدولى كفل لاى نادى او متضرر ان يطعن امام لوز ان فكيف تفسر
المادة بانها تمنح الاتحاد سلطة مخالفة النظام بان يرفض للوز ان نظر
الطعن وهو حق امن عليه النظام

(228 الاتحاد وهيئاته والاندية المنتسبة اليه مقيدين تماما باى قرار
نهائى صادر من اجهزة الاتحاد الدولى او من محكمة التحكيم لوزان
ويلتزمون بتنفيذه)

(229) اى استئناف ضد قرار نهائى ملزم صادر من الاتحاد الدولى يمكن
ان تنظر فيه محكمة التحكيم لوزان ماعدا الاستئناف ضد انتهاكات قانون
اللعبة وقرارات توقيف اربعة مباريات اوثلاثة اشهر)

المأدة( 230) محكمة التحكبم الدولية الرياضبة لوزان لا تنظر فى استئناف
ضد قرار صادرمن لجنة تحكيم مستقلة تماما تابعة لاتحاد الكرة السودانى
او الكاف)

تعليق: لتعيدوا قراءة هذه المادة من النظام السودانى اى تؤكد هذه المادة
مو افقة الاتحاد للوزان نظر اى طعن طالما ان الاتحاد لم يكون لجنة
نحكيم مستقلة فكيف تملك ان ترفض للوزان فى حالة عدم وجود هذه اللجنة
التحكيمية البديلة وان كونت هذه اللجنة فان اللائحة الدولية تفسها ترفض
نظر لوزان لطعن ضد قرار اللجنة التحكيمية المحلية الموازية للوزان وبنفس
صلاحياتها

اما السؤال الاكبر الذى يفرض نفسه هنا:ما الذى يدعو الاتحاد لان يضمن هذه
المواد نظامه الاساسى اذا كانت سلطته اعلى من الفيفا وانه صاحب القرار فى
ان يوافق اويرفض للوزان نظر الطعون فما الذى يحوجه ويفرض عليه ان يضمن
نظامه هذه المواد وهو صاحب القرار ان بوافق اويرفض وهل هو جاء بها من
عنده ام امر من الفيفا



خارج النص



-شكرا الاخ خالد الضب عفوا منو الجابرك او شايل ليه سوط عشان تقرا ما
اكتبه ما تقرا البعجبك و تكفينا من طلتك



- شكرا ليك الاخ منعم ابو ناصر

- شكرا ليك الاخ الاحمر والله لقد اوفيت ولا نملك الا ان ندعو الله
ان يصلح حال السودان من اى عيب فيه ما ممكن لشعب ان يعانى فى كل اوجه
حياته



-شكرا ليك الاخ ابوبكر الامل حقيقة له قضية ولكنه لم يصعد القضية على نحو
قانونى بان يطعن امام لوزان ولكنه اعتمد على سلاح القوة بمساندة
الهلال فخالف القانون بالانسحاب من مباريات رسمية لو طبق القانون لتعرض
للمحاسبة حتى لو كسب قضيته محل النزاع مع المريخ لانالقانون لا يجامل
ولكن سلاح القوة الذى استخدمه اتى اكله وحقق له ما يريد لهذا فهو ليس
بحاجة للطعن كما ان فترة الطعن امام لوزان انقضت ولم يعد بحاجة لها



-شكرا الاخ كمال الفكى اولا لا امل فى الوز ارة وثانيا الجمعية العمومية
جمعية اشارة وورطوها خلوها بصمت على السمكرة وتبقى الفرصة الوحيدة لو اى
نادى تضرر من عدم التزام الاتحاد بالقانون فى ادارة الموسمو لوان ايا
من لاندية المتضررة رفع شكوى للجنة القيم الاخلاقية متهما الاتحاد
بعدم الامانة والحيادية فى ادارة المنافسةوهو ما يمكن اثباته بسهولة
والفرصة فقط للميرغنى والنهضة ربك لان كل الاطراف البقية حلوا مشاكلها
بحق وبغير حق



- شكرا الاخ الصديق محمد عبده طبعا القائمة الثانية هى التى يحكم
بها القانون اما الهلال فهو يستحق تطبيقالقانون على المباريات التى
انسخب منها ولا كبير على القانون ولكن ده السودان شوف فى اسبانيا
برشلونة عاملين فيه شنو



- شكرا الاخ ابوضاح وعفوا يعنى ما كله تباين فى وجهات نظر
تدخلوه فى حرب الالوان فالزميل خالد صحفى عالى التاهيل و نقى فى تعا مله
مع الصحافة ومن الاقلام المميزة وهذه شهادة للتاريخ



- شكرا الاخ حسن الامين واحيلك للتعقيب على الاخ ابو وضاح



- شكرا الاخ بشير الرفاعى القضية حملتوها اكبر من حجمها فالخلاف
بين الزميلين مبرر لان الموضوع لن يسبق فتحه والزميل خالد اخذ بما كان
يعامه وه حقيقة ولميكن هناك سبب يدفعه لاى تطورات الا عندما تبرز
قضية وتفرض نفسها



- شكرا الاخ ابو احمد الاتحاد السودانى نفسه يملك ان يتخذ قرار
كهذا شريطة ان يكون هيئة تحكيمية موازية للوزان بنفس حياديتها واسنقلا
ليتها وبالمناسبة هذا منصوص عنه فى نظامه الاساسى ولكنه لم بيحرص على
تكوين هذه الهيئة ولعلك تعرف السبب عنه فان كانت مصر كونت هذه الهيئة
مشكلة مافى وبغير ذلك فهى لاتملك ان تحظر على الاندية المصرية حقها لانه
مكتسب من السلطة الاعلى منهم الفيفا



- شكرا الاخ شيخ الدين محمد احمد القضبة ليست فى موافقته فهو لا
يملك منعه وهذا هو الاساس وبعديت يا صديقى السعودية ودول الخليج تاريحيا
حتى فى تكوين الاتحاد فيحتكره الشيوخ والامراء بالارث وما بتفرق معاهم
ان ابتدعوا اى مخالفة لان الاندية فى الخليج لا تجرؤعلى شكوى الشيوخ
والامراء فها حصل سنعت يوم نادى طعن فى رئلسة رحمة الله عليه الامير فيصل
بن فهد للاتحاد السعودى وبعدع شقيقه الامير سلطان و بحكم المنصب ولكن
هل يتجرا سعودى ليطعن ووالفيفا بدون ما تتلقى شكوى ما بتتدخل وطبعا نحن
و الحمد لله ما بنخاف من كبيرفاى نادى فى السودان لن يتردد فى المطالبة
بحقه وما نشرته لك اليوم هو قانون الفيفا ولا يحق لاى جهة مخالفته لهذا
من يطالب بحقه سوف يناله اما اذا لم يطالب فهذا شانه اما حكاية يكتبوا
نص مخالف فى اللوائح والقواعد سهل جدا واتحادنا السودانى اليوم عنده
مخالفات فى لوائحه بالجملة ولكن طالما لم يطعن فى النص نادى سيقى النص
رغم مخالفته فالفيفا لا تتدخل الا بشكوى وطعن .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احترس.. خط هجوم الأحمر منطقة تجمع للهدافين: العقرب ينافس بقوة على لقب هداف دوري الأبطال وساماتا يتخطاه في اللحظة الأخيرة

الخرطوم - وائل السر

حرص نادي المريخ وبنهاية فترة التسجيلات الاخيرة أن يكون خط هجوم فريق الكرة القوة الضاربة بين الخطوط الأخرى بوجود عدد من لاعبي الفريق المشهود لهم بالكفاءة وزيارة شباك الخصوم في مختلف المنافسات وأن يكون خط هجوم المريخ بشكله الحالي مكوناً من الرباعي بكري المدينة، محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة وعبده جابر بالاضافة للوافد الجديد خالد النعسان لاعب الامير السابق فيما يترقب الاحمر عودة مهاجمه المالي مامادو تراوري ليصبح خط هجوم المريخ القوة الضاربة بين أندية الدوري الممتاز لضمه هدافين على مختلف المنافسات سواء التي شارك فيها المريخ في الموسم الأخير او لاعبين انضموا مؤخراً للكشف ليصبح خط هجوم المريخ المنطقة الاكثر مهابة وهو يضم هدافي المنافسات في النسخ الاخيرة سواء في الدوري الممتاز او منافسة الدوري التأهيلي بعد انضمام خالد النعسان سيما أن مهاجم الفريق الاول بكري كان ينافس بقوة على لقب هداف دوري ابطال افريقيا في النسخة الأخيرة لولا خروج فريقه من المربع الذهبي وعليه أصبح خط هجوم المريخ عبارة عن منطقة تجمع لهدافي المنافسات في الموسم الماضي مما يؤكد أن المريخ سيكون الفريق المهاب عند كل الخصوم خاصة اذا اعاد لاعبه المالي تراوري ويذكر أن تراوري سبق وان حصل على لقب هداف الدوري الممتاز في نصف موسم إبان وجوده في كشف الهلال، وستكون عودة هداف الدوري الممتاز عنكبة في النسخة الأخيرة من الاعارة التي قضاها مع هلال الابيض وجمع 14 هدفا استحق بها لقب الهداف ووجود بكري المدينة الذي نافس بقوة على لقب هداف دوري الابطال وانضمام خالد النعسان هداف النسخة الاخيرة من الدوري التأهيلي يشكل قوة ضاربة ومنطقة تستوجب الحذر من الخصوم في مواجهة منطقة تحتوي على كل هدافي المنافسات.
العقرب يسحب البساط من الكبار في دوري الأبطال
يعتبر بكري عبد القادر (المدينة) نجم خط هجوم المريخ الاول نظراً للمردود الجيد الذي قدمه اللاعب مع فريقه المريخ في أول مشاركة له مع الفرقة الحمراء في دوري ابطال افريقيا في النسخة الاخيرة والتي وصل فيها المريخ للمربع الذهبي قبل أن يغادر تحت إمرة عملاق افريقيا مازيمبي وكان بكري نجم الفريق الاول في تلك النسخة وكان قاب قوسين او أدنى من الحصول على لقب هداف النسخة الأخيرة من دوري ابطال افريقيا ولكن توقف في ستة اهداف كانت كفيلة أن تجعله ينافس بقوة على لقب هداف المنافسة لولا تقدم نادي مازيمبي وحصوله على لقب النسخة ليفسح مازيمبي المجال لهدافه ساماتا ليكون هداف النسخة متخطياً بكري في اللحظات الأخيرة والوصول الى الرقم تسعة ويسرق لقب الهداف من بكري المدينة الا أن بكري سيكون حاضراً في قيادة هجوم الفرقة الحمراء في الموسم الجديد مع زمرة من زملائه هدافي الدوريات الأخرى.
عنكبة بمعنويات هداف دوري سوداني
سيخوض لاعب المريخ ومهاجمه محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة الموسم المقبل بمعنويات عالية وهو يحصل على لقب هداف النسخة الأخيرة من دوري سوداني الممتاز في النسخة العشرين برصيد 14 هدفاً كانت مناصفة بين وجوده في المريخ في النصف الاول وانتقاله معاراً لنادي الهلال الابيض في النصف الثاني لكنه اثبت أحقيته في الحصول على لقب هداف دوري سوداني الممتاز من خلال تألقه خاصة في النصف الثاني مما اعاده من جديد لناديه السابق المريخ وانهاء اعارته ليكون ضمن عناصر الفرقة الحمراء في الموسم الجديد ويرغب عنكبة في الدفاع عن لقبه السابق مع المريخ وينافس زملاءه في لقب الهداف فيما تكون الفرصة سانحة أمام عنكبة للظهور في دوري أبطال افريقيا في النسخة الجديدة بجانب بكري المدينة.
النعسان يرفع شعار هداف في كل مكان
انضم لكوكبة نجوم المريخ في الشق الهجومي خلال فترة التسجيلات الأخيرة لاعب الأمير البحراوي السابق والمريخ الحالي خالد النعسان ليكون ضمن زمرة هدافي المنافسات في كشف المريخ لعله يكون هداف الدوري الممتاز بعد انتقاله لكشف المريخ وجاء خالد النعسان من منافسة الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للدوري الممتاز ويحمل لقب هداف المنافسة في نسختها الأخيرة برفقة فريقه السابق الأمير البحراوي مما لفت انظار الفرقة الحمراء ليكون ضمن نجوم خط المقدمة الحمراء في الموسم الجديد وحصل خالد النعسان على لقب هداف الدوري التأهيلي برصيد تسعة أهداف لصالح الامير البحراوي كانت كفيلة أن تقود ناديه لدوري الاضواء وسيكون شعار خالد النعسان مع المريخ مواصلة الجودة في احراز الاهداف ويرفع أمام منافسيه في الفرقة الحمراء شعار النعسان هداف في كل مكان.
تحد في انتظار عبده جابر
يرفض مهاجم المريخ عبده جابر أن يكون في دكة البدلاء لكوكبة من النجوم الهدافين في خط الهجوم الاحمر في النسخة الجديدة من دوري ابطال افريقيا والدوري السوداني الممتاز وكان عبده جابر خاض موسماً جيداً في النسخة الأخيرة مع المريخ في المنافسات المحلية والافريقية وشكل ثنائية مع بكري المدينة لكنه كان يجلس في الدكة بديلاً للعاجي ليبري ديدي الذي كان يشكل ثنائية مع بكري وبذهاب العاجي ستكون الفرصة متاحة لعبده جابر لمرافقة زملائه بكري وعنكبة والجديد خالد النعسان وسيكون عبده جابر أمام تحد حقيقي في وجود هدافي المنافسات الأخرى في الموسم الماضي في الخط الهجومي لفريق الكرة بنادي المريخ.
عودة تراوري تشعل التنافس
حال عودة مهاجم الفريق المالي صاحب الجنسية السوداني مامادو تراوري ومزاولة نشاطه مع المريخ سيكون خط هجوم المريخ منطقة هدافين حقيقية يصعب أن يختار الجهاز الفني اياً منهم خاصة وان عودة تراوري للفرقة الحمراء خاصة في خط المقدمة ستشعل التنافس بين خمسة مهاجمين من الطراز الاول، ويذكر أن تراوري قبل أن يغادر المريخ في الموسم الماضي كان علامة بارزة في الدوري الممتاز إبان وجوده مع المريخ او قبل أن يرحل من كشف الهلال، وسبق لتراوري أن وصل الى رقم كبير وهو بشعار الهلال برصيد تسعة أهداف نال بها هداف النصف الاول من المسابقة وعودة تراوري لخط المقدمة الهجومية تصنع من خط هجوم الفرقة الحمراء منطقة حصرية على هدافي المسابقات الأخرى ليكون تجمع أربعة هدافين في خط واحد قوة ضاربة من شأنها أن تقود المريخ ليكون خصماً عنيداً سواء في الدوري المحلي او دوري ابطال افريقيا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخب الاثيوبي يطلب مواجهة المريخ وديا
خاص: (كورة سودانية)

اشارت الانباء الواردة من اديس ابابا مقر معسكر المريخ ان المنتخب الاثيوبي طالب باداء تجربة ودية امام المريخ يوم الجمعة القادم وقد رد الجهاز الفني المريخي بصعوبة اداء التجربة في الموعد الذي حدده المنتخب الاثيوبي لقيام مباراة سان جورج يوم الاحد القادم .. حيث طالب بتقديم موعد المباراة الودية مع المنتخب الاثيوبي لتقام يوم الخميس.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه المنتخب الاثيوبي اليوم

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

يؤدي المريخ تجربة إعدادية ضد المنتخب الاثيوبي و ذلك ضمن برنامجه الاعدادي للموسم الجديد و يجدر ذكره ان المريخ كان قد خاض اول التجارب ضد نجوم الدوري الاثيوبي و انتهت بالتعادل بدون اهداف و اشرك فيها الجهاز عددا من اللاعبين الجدد وكان المريخ قد صرف المريخ عن مواجهة اداما سيتي و سيواجه اليوم المنتخب الاثيوبي لكرة القدم في ثاني تجاربه الإعدادية ذلك ضمن برنامجه الاعدادي للموسم الجديد وكما ان البجيكي كان قد وقف على جاهزيتهم و قدرتهم على قيادة الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة و يجدر ذكره ان المدرب كان قد اشاد باللاعبين و قال انهم قدموا مباراة رفيعة المستوى رغم نتيجة التعادل .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقاط كروية 
عابدين يسن بابكر
رجال حول الزعيم (الفادني)

@ بحمدالله وتوفيقه وبجهد الرجال والحادبيين علي مصلحه المريخ إكتمل بالامس بقيه اللاعبين المتخلفين باعزار مختلفه الي المعسكر التحضيري للنادي الذي يقيمه بالعاصمة الاثيوبية وكان آخر المنضمين للمعسكر اللاعب الموهوب والجوهرة الوك اكيج بعد وصول جوازه واستلامه لمستحقاته الماليه بطرف النادي بعد أن تصدي قطب المريخ الكبير السيد علي الفادني(شيخ العرب )كمايطلق عليه بتسليمه كل أموال تسجيله وهو بحق وحقيقة قليل الكلام كثير الدفع وقد سبق وأن تكفل بتسليم مبلغ مليار لمجلس المريخ ساهمت في سفر البعثة للمعسكر الحالي وتخلص المجلس من بعض الاستحقاقات الاخري وامس قام بحل مشكله اللاعب الواعد مازن شمس الفلاح بتسليم شقيقه بقيه الاستحقاقات وتكرم أيضا بتحفيز اللاعب الوك اكيج قطعه أرض ولم يكتفي بتلك المساهمات فقط بل وتكفل بكل نفقات اوتبعات قضيه الهارب شيبوب حتي يفتي فيهالاخرمراحل التقاضي ماذا يقال لرجل فعل من قبل أكثر من هذا ولم يعطيه الإعلام حقه أي حب كهذا ياشيخ العرب ولن يتوقف دعمه بتلك المحطه وعلي الصفوه في أول مباراة رسميه للزعيم أن يكرم هذا الرجل الوقور المهزب المحب للنادي بجنون ومهما كتبت فلن اوفيه حقه وامثال علي الفادني قلائل حاليا في نادي المريخ بعد أن ابتعد معظم المنظراتيه والمنتقدين بعد زهاب جمال الوالي ووقتها لم يكن المريخ في حوجه لهم والآن المريخ في حوجه لهم حتي في الإعلام لم يظهرو وهو وقت الحوجه الحقيقيه لهم واكتفو بالمشاهدة ولكن حواء المريخ ولود وللمريخ رجال حوله بحق وحقيقة متي مااحتاجهم استجابو من غير جعجعه وتنظير. فالتحية للأخ علي الفادني القطب المريخي الاصيل كلامه بيان بالعمل ودعمه للنادي لم يربطه بأي منصب يتولاه لأمن قبل ولأمن بعد وحان دور تواجده بالمجلس.
@نقاط متفرقة :
@ في برنامج المجال الرياضي بالامس بالاذاعة الطبيه تمت استضافه د. مدثر خيري الخبير القانوني بالقوانين الرياضيه وكرر كلامه بصحة تسجيل الوك كما أشرنا من قبل له أما موضوع تسجيل اللاعب الهارب شيبوب وتوقيعه لنادي شبيبه القيروان وماصاحابه من أحداث فقد أكد الدكتور أن نادي المريخ تقدم بشكوى للاتحاد العام بان اللاعب لم يلتزم بالتحضيرات وغاب عنها وفي هذه الحاله يحق للمريخ إيقافه ثلاثه سنين(وهذا مافعله النادي)فسوف يستدعي الاتحاد اللاعب للتحقيق معه واذا لم يحضر اللاعب سوف يرفق الاتحاد الإيقاف في شهادة النقل الدوليه له وبعدها لن يستطيع الفريق الذي سجله اشراك اللاعب اصلا لأنه موقوف من قبل ناديه ولم يخضع لتحقيق الاتحاد والقوانين تمنع ذالك.وعن تسجيله بالوصيف بعد الكبري الطويل والمارثوني للبحث عن مخرج للورطه لن يتمكن الوصيف من تسجيله الأبعد سنه ونصف فترة قيده مع ناديه الأول واذا رجع اللاعب قبل تلك الفتره للتوقيع للوصيف ستطبق مادة الطرف الثالث بالقضية وهي ستعرض الوصيف واللاعب للإيقاف والعقوبة والحشاش يملأ شبكته.
@ بمناسبة اعياد الاستقلال ينظم قطاع المراحل السنية بفريق المريخ العظيم احتفالا بهذه المناسبة ومن ضمن فقرات البرنامج مباراة بين فريق المريخ الرديف و منتخب السودان للشباب وتكريم لبعض الشخصيات التي ساهمت في تطوير قطاع المراحل السنية والعديد من الفقرات الشيقة الاخري اليوم الخميس باستاد المريخ السابعة مساءوعلي كل مريخي غيورومهتم بمستقبل شباب المريخ الحرص علي الحضورواتمني من القائمين على أمر الاحتفال تكريم الأخ والصديق الاعلامي الأستاذ الشاب محمود الدرديري (حائط صد)القلم المصادم بعنف في كل من تسؤل له نفسه المساس اوالاساة لنادي المريخ وهو أكثر الصحفيين الذين تحدثو وتناولو في اعمدتهم موضوع الشباب والمراحل السنيه بالنادي ولفترة طويله جدا وقد عاصرته عن كثب ووجدته مهتم جدآ بأمر مستقبل المراحل السنيه بالنادي فأتمنى أن يكرم في تلك الأمسية عرفانا له وعلي الصفوه الحرص علي الحضور الي النادي منز وقت مبكر وسعر التزكره عشرة جنيهات من أجل مستقبل المريخ الكروي.
@ حركه دوبه يقوم بها شباب غرفه عمليات الزعيم من أجل حوسبه المراحل السنيه بنادي المريخ ومن أجل دعمها بالاحتياجات الاتيه :
_جهاز حاسوب بمواصفات عاليه واسكنروطابعه ملونه.
_برنامج محوسب systemبتفاصيل دقيقه جدآ عن لاعبي المراحل السنيه بالنادي.
_لكل من رغب من الصفوه الانضمام للغرفه اوالمساعده رقم يوسف محمد الأمين المالي 0914881834اوالاخ رافي عبدالفتاح 0112784444 ولن تتوقف مسيره الزعيم ابدأ.
@نقطةأخيرة :
_معسكر الزعيم الحقيقي يبتدي من قطر ولاتهتمو لنتائج المباريات الوديه ولا للتطبيل بالنتائج والتمارين ابدا.
_ اللهم انصر الزعيم فوق أي أرض وتحت أي سماء يارب العالمين. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#‏دامر : سعدت بأنضمامي للجهاز الفني وهذا تحدي كبير .
المريخ سيكون افضل في المنافسات القادمة ..
لوك مدرب كبير وثقته في شخصي يشكل خطوة موفقة ..
ننتظر تراوري فقط والوك مكسب حقيقي .
رفضت عدة عروض عقب شطبي احتراما للمريخ ولتاريخي ..
#‏حاوره / ابوالعلاء محمد البشير .
ديربي سبورت !!
#‏رغم مشغولياته الكبيرة وعمله كمساعد مدرب بفريق المريخ ورغم زحمة البرنامج التدريبي حاليا بمعسكر اديس ابابا .
الا ان كابتن امير دامر وافق علي اجراء هذا الحوار لهذه الصحيفة بعد ان وجدناه من المتابعين للصحيفة منذ ظهورها علي الشبكة العنكبوتية.
#‏تحدث دامر عن الكثير من الامور المريخية خاصة الفنية وهو مساعد المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايمال .
؛ #‏هلا كابتن امير دامر ومرحب بيك ضيفا ونجما علي ديربي سبورت ؟
: مرحب بي دييربي اسبورت وبي حبيبنا ابو العلا
، عملت من قبل مع الفريق الرديف والان عدت للعمل في الفريق الاول ماذا عن تلك النقلة ؟
: اعبرها نقله ممتازه وسعيد بي وجودي ضمن الجهاز الفني للمريخ واتمني اقدم كل خبراتي
؛ تم الاستغناء عنك في المريخ وانت قادر علي العطاء فلماذا رفضت العروض التي قدمت لك من بعض الاندية ؟
: والله عشان احافظ سيرتي الانا قدمتها للمريخ واكون اعتزلت انا قادر ولا اعتزل وانا مجبور
؛ #‏كيف تقيم اعداد المريخ حتي الان ؟
: والله البدايه متقطعه بس انشالله عند اكتمال اللاعبين سيكون المعسكر ممتاز لانو في ارض مرتفعه وبفيد اللاعبين في اللياقه البدنيه العاليه
#‏وحسب قربك من المعسكر متي سينضم تراوري ؟
؛ حقيقة انضمام تراوري للمعسكر يتوقع ان يتم خلال الساعات القادمة حسب حديث كابتن عادل ابوجريشة وبكل تأكيد المريخ يحتاج لكل لاعبيه في هذه الفترة الاعدادية الهامة .
.. بجانب تراوري ايضا ننتظر الثلاثي الوك وعلاء الدين ومجدي عبداللطيف .
#كيف تنظر لمستقبل المريخ في الموسم الجديد ؟
دون شك اتفاءل كثيرا بأن يقدم المريخ موسما مميزا وان يكون افضل من الموسم الماضي وهذا ما اشاهده الان من داخل المعسكر واجتهاد اللاعبين .
؛ #‏الوك اكيج حديث الشارع المريخي ؟
حقيقة المريخ كسب لاعب صغير ومميز في صناعة اللعب وقبل ان ينضم للمريخ حدثني عنه كابتن فاروق جبرة بأن الوك لاعب مهول وهو مكسب للمريخ .
فقط اتمني ان لا يشغله الاعلام في هذه الفترة خاصة وان الوك لاعب صغير في السن .
؛
#كيف شاهدت المريخ في اولي مبارياته التجريبية ؟
كمباراة اولي في المعسكر اعتقد انها جيدة وافادت الجهاز الفني وشاهدت جدية بين اللاعبين بجانب المستوي البدني المبشر .
كابتن امير في ختام حوارنا ماذا تقول ؟
شكرا لكم في ديربي سبورت علي هذه الاستضافة وشكرا لتجمع قدامي لاعبي فهم من يدعموننا ويقفون خلفنا .. وشكرا لجمهور المريخ الوفي والعاشق لناديه .
ونؤكد لهم اننا في الجهاز الفني بقيادة البلجيكي لوك ايمال وبقية الزملاء سنبذل قصاري جهدنا مع اللاعبين من اجل تحقيق الكثير في الموسم الجديد.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*حول الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الشكوى التي تقدم بها المريخ ضد لاعبه شرف شيبوب إلى لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة حتى تقوم بالبت فيها في أقرب اجتماع للجنة, في وقت نفى فيه الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أن يكون قد حول بطاقة اللاعب شيبوب للاتحاد التونسي, وأكد اتحاد الكرة أن الاتحاد التونسي في الأصل لم يطالبهم ببطاقة اللاعب حتى يقوم الاتحاد بإرسالها.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شرف شيبوب : إخترت شبيبة القيروان ولن أعود إلى الهلال

أكد شرف الدين شيبوب لاعب المريخ المنتقل الى شبيبة القيروان الجزائري في تصريح لجوهرة أف أم أن قدومه إلى الشبيبة كان بوساطة من الدولي السابق التونسي خالد بدرة الذي نصحه بالتعاقد مع الفريق وقال أنه يعرف أن الشبيبة مدرسة عريقة تخرج منها العديد من اللاعبين على مستوى عالي مشيرا أنه سيقدم كل ما لديه للفريق لتحقيق حلمه و العبور للإحتراف في أحد الفرق الأوروبية ونفى شيبوب عودته للهلال في مايو المقبل عبر كبري شبيبة القيروان كما يتردد في وسائل الإعلام السودانية مشيراً إلى أنه راغب بشدة في تقديم أفضل ماعنده مع فريقه الجديد خلال فترته الاحترافية معه في المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوجريشة يرفض انخراط مازن شمس الفلاح في تدريبات المريخ بأديس



تفيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ ورئيس بعثة الفريق إلى أديس أبابا يسعى إلى تنفيذ قراره بحرمان لاعب الفريق الشاب مازن شمس الفلاح من المشاركة في تحضيرات الفريق بأديس أبابا بعد أن كان اللاعب رفض الانضمام لتحضيرات الأحمر بالخرطوم مالم يتسلم مستحقاته المالية وكشف أبوجريشة أن هناك العديد من اللاعبين الذين لديهم مستحقات مالية على المجلس لكنهم انخرطوا في المعسكر الإعدادي مبكراً ولم يأتوا بتصرف مثل ما حدث مع مازن شمس الفلاح ولفت أبوجريشة في حديث اعلامي أن ما تسلمه مازن من مستحقات من طرف قطب النادي علي الفادني لا يعنيهم في شئ ويعتبر تبرعاً بالنسبة للاعب مفيداً بأنه سيتشدد في تطبيق اللائحة وسيعاقب مازن بعدم المشاركة في تحضيرات الفريق بأديس أبابا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضفر و مجدي يلحقان بالمريخ في الدوحة

تقرر ان ينضم اللاعبين احمد عبد الله ضفر و مجدي عبد اللطيف للمريخ في الدوحة و ذلك بسبب خضوع مجدي لراحة اجبارية بسبب العملية التي اجراها مؤخرا بينما يقضى اللاعب ضفر اجازة و ذلك بعد اكمال مراسم زواجه و يتوقع ان يكون الثنائي في معسكر الدوحة وسيخضع لتدريبات خاصة حتى يكون جاهزا للمشاركة في الموسم الجديد خاصة ان المدرب يعول على اللاعبين كثيرا في دعم التشكيلة المريخية بعد ان تابعهم عبر شاركة ووقف على قدرات الثنائي و سأل عن سبب تأخر انضمامهما لمعسكر لافريق في اديس ابابا
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*ت




			
				فيد متابعات كورة سودانية أن الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ ورئيس بعثة الفريق إلى أديس أبابا يسعى إلى تنفيذ قراره بحرمان لاعب الفريق الشاب مازن شمس الفلاح من المشاركة في تحضيرات الفريق بأديس أبابا بعد أن كان اللاعب رفض الانضمام لتحضيرات الأحمر بالخرطوم مالم يتسلم مستحقاته المالية وكشف أبوجريشة أن هناك العديد من اللاعبين الذين لديهم مستحقات مالية على المجلس لكنهم انخرطوا في المعسكر الإعدادي مبكراً ولم يأتوا بتصرف مثل ما حدث مع مازن شمس الفلاح ولفت أبوجريشة في حديث اعلامي أن ما تسلمه مازن من مستحقات من طرف قطب النادي علي الفادني لا يعنيهم في شئ ويعتبر تبرعاً بالنسبة للاعب مفيداً بأنه سيتشدد في تطبيق اللائحة وسيعاقب مازن بعدم المشاركة في تحضيرات الفريق بأديس أبابا.
			
		


....يعني بكلامك ده يااا ابا جريشة مازن شمس الفلاح لسع باقي ليهو قيمة الشيك المرتد ...منطق اعوج منطق اخرق الناس يسدوه بجاي وتقدها انت بجاي !!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستخرج تأشيرة لنجمه تراوري واللاعب يصل خلال ساعات

تمكن المريخ أمس من إستخراج تأشيرة للاعبه تراوري وذلك بغرض الانضمام لمعسكر الفريق في اديس و يتوقع ان ينضم اللاعب للمريخ الساعات القادمة بع حل كافة مشاكله و يجدر ذكره ان المريخ كان قد توصل لاتفاق مع اللاعب بخصوص رواتبه بطرف المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزير الرياضة السوداني: قانون الرياضة الجديد جاهز للعرض بالبرلمان

أكد وزير الشباب والرياضة السوداني حيدر قُلُوكْما أتيم، إكتمال قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة الجديد لعرضه وتقديمه لمجلس الوزراء والمجلس الوطني مشيراً إلي أن القانون الجديد قد توافقت عليه كل الكيانات والإتحادات الرياضية والهيئات الشبابية وجاء مؤمناً علي مبدأ أهلية وديموقراطية العمل الشبابي والرياضي.

وجاء تأكيد وزير الرياضة السوداني خلال حديثه للمنابر الإحتفالية بذكري بمناسبة العيد الستين لإستقلال السودان من الحكم البريطاني.

وقال وزير الرياضة السوداني: "أحسب ان التحدي الذي أمامنا كبير ويملي علينا في الوزارة بذل المزيد من الجهد لتكون موقعها الطليعي مع مؤسسات الوزارات الأخرى وما نامله مستقبلاً أن تبلغ المشروعات حجم طموحات أمتنا ويقيني أن الجدية التي تعاملت بها الدولة في أعلي مستوياتها تجاه مشروع الأستاد الأولمبي للمدينة الرياضية ومساعيها لتوفير أكبر تمويل لهذا المشروع الحيوي المهم سيكون ذلك تتويجاً لإستكمال ما تبقي من عمل في هذا الصرح الرياضي الكبير".

وجدد أتيم التأكيد علي المضي ومعالجة أوضاع الإتحادات الاولمبية التي تعاني ضعفاً في نشاطها وآدائها وذلك وفق معايير دقيقة تسبقها ورش عمل ومنتديات للتداول والتشاور في تقييم وتقويم اوضاع الإتحادات الرياضية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يلغي تجربة المنتخب الأثيوبي ويكتفي بمواجهة سانت جورج

ألغى المريخ التجربة الإعدادية التي كان من المفترض أن يخوضها اليوم الخميس أمام المنتخب الأثيوبي بعد أن حدد المنتخب غداً الجمعة موعداً للتجربة بدلاً عن الخميس الأمر الذي جعل الجهاز الفني يتراجع عن خطوة أداء المباراة والاكتفاء بمباراة سانت جورج يوم الأحد المقبل ليختتم بها معسكره الإعدادي بأديس أبابا ليحول المعسكر بعد ذلك للدوحة التي يؤدي خلالها ثلاث مباريات ودية أمام مسيمير والخريطيات والعربي في حين تنتظر الأحمر مباراة ودية أمام الشرطة العراقي بدبي في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري والتي تأتي في ختام برنامج الفريق الإعدادي للموسم الجديد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اتحاد الكرة يحول شكوى المريخ ضد شيبوب للجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة

حول الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الشكوى التي تقدم بها المريخ ضد لاعبه شرف شيبوب إلى لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة حتى تقوم بالبت فيها في أقرب اجتماع للجنة, في وقت نفى فيه الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أن يكون قد حول بطاقة اللاعب شيبوب للاتحاد التونسي, وأكد اتحاد الكرة أن الاتحاد التونسي في الأصل لم يطالبهم ببطاقة اللاعب حتى يقوم الاتحاد بإرسالها.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زمن اضافي
نصر الدين الفاضلابي
هلال السوابق

*ظل إعلام الهلال ومجالس إدارته المتعاقبة الأكثر تهديداً بالذهاب إلى الفيفا.
*كل القضايا المتقاطعة بين المريخ والهلال أو بين الإتحاد والهلال، يبدأ المسئولون بنادي الهلال وإعلامهم الحديث فيها عن الفيفا والعقوبات التي تنتظر طرف التقاضي الآخر.
*هناك الكثير من القضايا (الهايفة) والخاسرة قبل أن يتم تقديمها يهدد فيها الهلال وإعلامه بالذهاب إلى الفيفا.
*وآخر قضية هدد فيها الهلال بالفيفا هي قضية بكري المدينة، وتحول التهديد إلى وعود بعقوبات قاسية تذهب بالمريخ إلى مستنقع غابة من القوانين الرادعة مع إن الجميع يعلم بأن قضية المدينة قضية (فشنك).
*وفي الوقت الذي يهدد فيه المسئولون بنادي الهلال الآخرين بالذهاب إلى الفيفا، ظل الهلال أكثر نادٍ في أفريقيا والوطن العربي مثولاً أمام لجان الفيفا وقابعاً في قفص إتهاهما، وهو الأكثر عرضة لعقوبات الإتحاد الدولي بسبب عدم الإيفاء بحقوق اللاعبين والمدربين الأجانب.
*وآخر (زنقات) الهلال في الفيفا تم حلها بواسطة لجنة تسيير الحاج عطا المنان التي سددت قرابة 30 ملياراً تم تحويلها إلى دولارات وتسليمها أصحابها بعد (حناسات) شهدت عليها مكاتب الإتحاد العام وشارك فيها أسامة عطا المنان الذي يشتم صباح مساء على صفحات إعلام الضلال، ولو لا الدعم الحكومي العاجل والذي فتحت له خزائن الدولة لحرم الهلال من التعاقدات مع اللاعبين الأجانب وإنتداب المدربين لسنوات عديدة وكانت فضائحه ستكون حديث الوسائط الإعلامية المحلية والقارية والعالمية.
*لولا أموال الحكومة لكانت فضائح الهلال الآن تسير بها الركبان.
*وعدم الإيفاء بحقوق اللاعبين والمدربين الأجانب ليست وحدها السبب الذي وضع فيه الهلال في قفص إتهام الفيفا.
*دخل الهلال قفص إتهام الفيفا عندما سدد البرير ضربة قاضية للحكم الجزائري الحيمودي الذي كاد أن يذهب إلى المقابر، ولكن رغم ذلك إنتهت القضية بطريقة مجهولة حتى اليوم.
*المهم أن الملف دخل ردهات الإتحاد الدولي وإنضم إسم الهلال إلى قائمة الأندية التي تحوم حولها الشبهات.
*وبقضية البرير إستوفى الهلال كل الشروط العقابية للأندية التي تتم محاكمتها في الإتحاد الدولي.
*تم تقديم دعوى في حقه بالفيفا بسبب عدم الإيفاء بإستحقاقات اللاعبين الأجانب، وتمت إدانته بسبب (إستنكاحه) المدربين الأجانب ووصلت الإدانة مكاتب الإتحاد العام السوداني ولولا مجلس الحاج عطا المنان كما ذكرنا كان (لحقوه أُمات طه).
*ودخل الهلال الإتحاد الدولي بسبب (بونية) البرير الشهيرة ولكن كان لرجب أو القدر دوراً كبيرًا في هروب الهلال من أكبر الإدانات في تاريخه بعد إدانته في الكاف بتبديل الرقمين 2 و12 في مباراة قورماهيا الشهيرة.
*علماً بأن الكاف إعتمد الفيديو كواحد من الأدلة في كل القضايا التي يفتي فيها أو يصدر فيها أحكام.
*سجل نادي الهلال المتسخ في الكاف والإتحاد الدولي، يحتم على نادي المريخ إضافة قضية شيبوب إلى ذلك السجل المتعفن حتى يحقق للهلالاب حلمهم بكثرة الحديث عن الفيفا.
*الهلال شريك أصيل في عملية القرصنة التي تمت وحتى النادي التونسي الذي وقع له شيبوب إتهم رئيسه بالسمسرة في قضية اللاعب وإتخاذ قرار فردي دون الرجوع لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة مما يعني بأن الأمر مطبوخ ومتفق عليه.
*وإثبات أن الهلال قام بعملية الكبرى ليس صعباً والإدلة والقرائن موجودة.
*وفوق هذا وذاك الهلال نادي صاحب سوابق في الإتحاد الدولي وفي الكاف.
*وكلنا يعلم بأن القانون في أي رقعة من رقاع الأرض يتعامل مع أصحاب السوابق بصورة مختلفة عن أصحاب السجلات النظيفة.
*النادي التونسي أو بالأصح رئيسه يجب أن يتذوق مرارة ما قام به من قرصنة أو مساعدة على القرصنة.
*ومن يساعد على جريمة يعتبر شريكاً أصيلاً فيها، وأعتقد بأن أمر إدانة الهلال والقيروان التونسي سيكون أمراً في غاية السهولة.
*تجهيز ملف مدعوم بحيثيات وإعترافات إعلامية وتوثيقية وتقديمه للفيفا ومن ثم إنتظار ما ستسفر عنه.
إضافة أخيرة
*كل مجتمع المريخ مطالب بالمساعدة في إدانة الهلال عبر الفيفا.. والهلال نادي صاحب سوابق ولن تأخذ إجراءات إدانته وقتاً طويلاً
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي
كري يوسف
معسكر المريخ المفتوح

لم أجد غير المسمى عاليه عنوانا لهذا المقال ونحن نزف على رأس كل ساعة خبرا للصفوة مفاده سفر زيد من اللاعبين وقرب إكتمال إجراءات عبيد منهم للحاق بمعسكر الأحمر الكائن بالعاصمة الحبشية أديس أبابا والذي إنطلق قبل ما يزيد عن الأسبوع والذي بدأ بسفر 14 لاعبا ( فقط أربعة عشر لاعبا مريخيا لا غير ) غادروا رفقة البلجيكي لوك ايماييل وشهدت هذه البداية الفاترة غياب لبعض اللاعبين ويعود ذلك لأسباب متفاوتة فمنهم من تسبب تأخر إستلام جوازات سفرهم في تخلفهم عن المغادرة مع البعثة وهم الرباعي ألوك والنعسان وبخيت خميس وديدا ومنهم من تأخر لعامل الإصابة على قرار علاءالدين يوسف وراجي عبدالعاطي وهذا الأخير تمكن من اللحاق بالبعثة سريعا وآخرين بسبب مستحقاتهم المالية مثل الشاب شمس الفلاح ولم تقتصر الغيابات على اللاعبين بل تبعتها غيابات في صفوف الجهاز الفني الذي إكتمل أخيرا بالتعاقد مع مدرب الحراس التونسي وعودة إختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي التونسي أيضا أحمد العابد ونجد أن الدفعة الثانية قد سافرت رفقة الكبتن أمير دامر المدرب العام ثم دفعة إصطحب فيها العابد معه الثنائي سالمون وشمس الفلاح نهار أمس ليلحق بهم اللاعب ألوك أكيج مساءا وبذلك تكون البعثة في إنتظار وصول المهاجم المالي مامادو تراوري لتغلق الباب نهائيا في وجه الغيابات التي كانت الشغل الشاغل والذي أرق مضاجع أهل المريخ الذين كانوا يتابعون وصول اللاعبين إلى مقر المعسكر بترقب مشوب بالقلق ونحمدالله أن إكتمل عقد الفريق أخيرا لتتحول الأنظار صوب وارد الأخبار عن الفريق والتجارب الإعدادية .
*- المطمئن عندنا أن هذه المرحلة مخصصة للإعداد البدني من الدرجة الأولى وهو ما لقي حظه من الإهتمام لأن إختيار منطقة مرتفعة مثل أديس لإقامة المعسكر كانت ضربة معلم من المجلس وهي تمثل ضامنا رئيسيا للخروج بالفريق عند إنتهاء المعسكر وهو في كامل جاهزيته البدنية كما أن بقية اللاعبين الذين تأخروا بالخرطوم نجدهم قد خاضوا أيضا تمارين عنيفة تحت إشراف المدرب العام أمير دامر وعليه تقل درجة الخوف على تحضيرات الزعيم للعام الجديد.
*- بدنيا سيكون المريخ في وضع مميز وهذا أمر مفروغ منه بحسب علم الإعداد وطبيعة المنطقة التي يقيم فيها معسكره الآن وإن كان هنالك ما يغلق فهو بكل تأكيد الإنسجام بين عناصر الفريق أنفسهم وبينهم وبين المدير الفني الجديد من جهة أخرى وكذلك الأمر البالغ الأهمية هو معرفة المدرب بقدرات لاعبيه والتي تحتاج بطبيعة الحال لفترة زمنية طويلة نأمل أن يختصرها البلجيكي بخبراته الكبيرة .
*- ما يطمئن أكثر هو أن الفريق لم يمضي على توقف نشاطه غير شهر واحد حيث توقف اللاعبون عن الركض بتاريخ 22/11 وبدأوا إعدادهم في خواتيم ديسمبر وهذا يؤكد أن الراحة السبية التي خضع لها نجوم الفريق كانت ضرورية لأخذ قسط من الراحة قبل العودة لرحى التنافس الطويل الذي ينتظرهم في موسم 2016م.
*- الضائقة المالية التي تتكتم عليها لجنة التسيير وترفض إذاعتها على الهواء هي السبب الرئيسي في سفر الفريق بالقطاعي ولا أدري لماذا ينكر أعضاء اللجنة وجود مشاكل مالية خاصة وأن ذلك لا ينتقص من قدرهم ولا يقلل من مجوداتهم الكبيرة التي بذلوها وهم الذين تخطوا العديد من الصعوبات التي واجهتهم بشهادة جميع أهل المريخ .
*- بقدر ما نحن عاتبين على التسيير في تكتمهم على الوضع المالي المائل فنحن نلوم وبشدة الميسورين من أهل المريخ وهم يتفرجون على اللجنة ويضنون عليها بالدعم المالي ولم يبادر منهم غير الثلاثي السخي الوالي والفادني وسوداكال لله درهم .
*- قام الفادني امس بتسليم نجمي الفريق ألوك وشمس الفلاح بقية مستحقاتهما المالية طرف الناي ليلحقا بالبعثة على وجه السرعة وهذا هو الكاش الذي لا يقلل فقط ولكن يمنع النقاش .

** نقاط قصيرة **
*- الفادني الذي دفع مليار للجنة قبل أيام عاد ودفع مستحقات ألوك وشمس الفلاح .
*- الفادني أيضا أعلن تكفله بتكاليف مقاضاة شيبوب .
*- لله درك يا شيخ العرب وأنت تقدم لعشقك المريخ بهذا السخاء .
*- الوالي والفادني وسوداكال والمعتصم هل من خامس .
*- نقصد طارق المعتصم الذي يتحمل مشقة الصرف على الرديف والشباب.
*- هؤلاء هم من يستحقون أصوات الصفوة في حال ترشحهم للمجلس القادم .
*- مرة أخرى نقول لن يستحق أصوات الصفوة من لم يدعم لجنة التسيير .
*- باب المعسكر لا زال مفتوحا يا تراوري خش وأقفل الباب وراك .
*- المريخ من أديس إلى الدوحة للخروطوم في كامل الجهازية بإذن الله .
*- تفاءلوا بالخير تجدوه .

** آخر نقطة **
موعدنا غدا إن كان في العمر بقية فنقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوجريشة: المريخ لم يطبق عقوبة القطاع الرياضي على شمس الفلاح

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال السيد عادل ابوجريشة ان القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ قد فرض عقوبة على اللاعب شمسس الفلاح وه يعقوبة تربوية و لكن المجلس لم ينزلها على اللاعب و بين في حديثه للزاوية اليوم ان القطاع الرياضي سيقوم برفع توصية باي قضية او عقوبة للمجلس وهو صاحب القرار الاول و الاخير في المريخ و انهم كقطاع رياضي مسئوليتهم تنفيذ سياسات المجلس وكان عادل ابوجريشة قد اتستقبل امس الثلاثي شمس و جابسون و الوك .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سلفى انا الوالى قدام والجميع خلفى


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي
معتز الفاضل
ترحيل الأزمات إلي الموسم الجديد

◆ تراكم المشاكل سيقود للأزمات هذا ما كنا ننوه له وما حدث في الموسم الماضي يعتبر بداية الأزمات وستزداد في الموسم المقبل وتبلغ حد الكارثة نظراً للفوضى التي يتبعها الإتحاد في إدارة الكرة بالسودان خاصة بعد فقده لبوصلة القانون وعدم تطبيقه والرضوخ للحلول العرفيه والعسكرية التي أصدرت من لجنة البرلمان وتم تمريرها علي الجمعية العمومية بعد دعوة إفطار قام بها الإتحاد والبرلمان على شرف وأد القانون ولوائحه ونظمه التي يجب أن تطبق على الكل لضمان شرف تحقيق العدالة و إستمرارية المنافسة.

◆تنفيذ العقوبات هو الضامن الأوحد لاستمرارها

◆بالنظر للمشاكل التي حدثت في فترة هذا الإتحاد نجد أنها مشاكل إدارية بحته (مجاملات في التسجيلات +السماح بزيادة الكشوفات+الهلال وقضية سيدي بيه+تمديد الموسم واستثناء فريق من الهبوط وإلغاء مواد نص عليها القانون وعدم تطبيق عقوبات وتصعيد فريق للممتاز من غير خوض مبارايات السنترليق. و..و....) عند مقارنتها بالمشاكل التي حدثت في فترة إتحاد شداد نجد أنها تختلف عنها جوهرياً فالازمات في عهد شداد كانت لصالح الكرة وليس إدارية (مشاكل تجنيس+عدم انضباط لاعب تم اختياره للمنتخب وعدد الأجانب الذي يتم قيدهم في الفريق....ونظرة الإتحاد لتسجيل حراس المرمى المحترفين..و...) لا أحكم عليه بالكمال ولكن طبيعة الأزمات كانت بعيدة عن الإدارية.

◆فمن أمن العقوبة أساء الأدب فشاهدنا الأندية تتمرد لعلمها بضعف الإتحاد وعدم مقدرته علي تطبيق اللوائح والقوانين التي أخذت الأدراج مكاناً أمن لها.

◆الموسم القادم لايبشر بخير وربما يكون أكثر أزمات خاصة بعد ترحيل ما حدث في هذا الموسم.
بعد قرار لجنة الإستئنافات والذي قضي بقبول طعن الرابطة كوستي في لاعب مريخ كوستي السابق (الوك اكيج) أصبح للرابطة كوستي 29 نقطه مما يعني أنه نجا من الهبوط وبالتالي أصبح الأهلي الخرطوم هو المعني بخوض لقاء سنترليق الهبوط أو البقاء .

*الإتحاد السوداني فشل فشلاً زريع في إدارة الكرة خاصة في هذا العام حيث لم يحدد الا الميرغني كسلا كهابط للدرجة الأولي وتم إستثناء الأمل بقرار غير مدروس وتم إعتماده فقط للترضيه والمجامله .

◆قرار زيادة الفرق يجب أن تشارك فيه كل الأندية الموجودة بالدوري الممتاز لأنها هي المتضررة بزيادة التكلفة.

◆زيادة الفرق يجب أن يكون بالطرق العلمية بعد عمل دراسة جدوى تمتد لزمن كافي قبل تنفيذها على أرض الواقع.
◆الإتحاد السعودي عندما قدم مقترح لزيادة عدد الفرق بدوري عبد اللطيف جميل من 12 الي 14 فريق ظل هذا المقترح في موضع الدراسة والتشريح لمدة سنتين قبل تنفيذه بالرغم من الإمكانيات التي تتمتع بها الأندية السعودية وما يحدث عندنا قرارات من غير دراسة .

◆(المساواة في الظلم عدل) النهضة كوستي أصبح يمتلك الحق في إعادة مباراته باعتبار أنه يفترض أن يواجه الأهلي الخرطوم وليس هلال كادقلي الذي إستطاع أن يحرمه من الصعود للممتاز.

◆الإتحاد العام عليه أن ينهي هذه الأزمة أولاً قبل الشروع في تجهيزات الموسم الجديد الذي حدد له التاسع من الشهر القادم.

◆نطمح في إتحاد يقيم أدائه إدارياً لكل موسم فكما تستعد الأندية في كل موسم بالتسجيلات والمدربين والمعسكرات يجب أن يقابلها الإتحاد بالاستعداد الاداري وتجهيز الأفكار التي تقود لتحقيق الأهداف ومعالجة السلبيات التي حدثت له في المواسم السابقة وأن يعمل بكل ما يملك من قوة لتهيئة الفرق التي تنضم تحت إدارته لاداء موسم ممتاز محلياً وافريقيا والعمل على التعاون المشترك بينهما من أجل تحقيق أحلامه وغاياتها وتطلعات الجماهير السودانية.

■ همسات أخيرا :_

◆ليست لدينا عداوة شخصية مع الإتحاد ورجالاته ولكن نعلم أنه أذا لم تستقم العصا فالظل سيظل معوج فالاتحاد هو عصا الكره السودانية.

◆اصلحوا الإتحاد لينصلح حال الكرة.
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكرا الذعيم كسلاااااااااااااوى
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*شكرا الزعيم كسلاااااااااااااوى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ابوجريشة: المريخ لم يطبق عقوبة القطاع الرياضي على شمس الفلاح

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال السيد عادل ابوجريشة ان القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ قد فرض عقوبة على اللاعب شمسس الفلاح وه يعقوبة تربوية و لكن المجلس لم ينزلها على اللاعب و بين في حديثه للزاوية اليوم ان القطاع الرياضي سيقوم برفع توصية باي قضية او عقوبة للمجلس وهو صاحب القرار الاول و الاخير في المريخ و انهم كقطاع رياضي مسئوليتهم تنفيذ سياسات المجلس وكان عادل ابوجريشة قد اتستقبل امس الثلاثي شمس و جابسون و الوك .






يا ابوجريشه ضمن لقاءتك الكثيره هذه الايام ذكرت ان شمس الفلاح مدين لكم وعليه ان لا يطالب بالمال لانكم !!!!!!! قمتم بمجهود مضاعف لتصحيح اسمه يعنى داير الناس تلعب بلاش .... يا اخوى انت لا ترحم لا تترك رحمة ربنا ينزل على اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abdoun
					

اذا كانت ادارة نادي المريخ ترى بأنها سوف تحقق نتائج بلاعبين ماييعين مستهترين أمثال تراوي على المريخ السلام  - للعلم لو ترك ادارة المريخ لرابطة من روابط المريخ سوف تديرها احسن من الادارات السابقة والحالية والقادمة  اخوكم عبدون




 الله يدينا خيرك 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كورة سودانية) تكشف عن وصول شيبوب للخرطوم بالجمعة


كشفت متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان اللاعب شرف شيبوب سيعود للخرطوم يوم غد الجمعة عائدا من تونس عقب احترافه رسميا بنادي شبيبة القيروان التونسي لعام ونصف العام وذلك لتوفيق اوضاعه قبل العودة من جديد للانضمام لتدريبات الفريق الذي يشارك في بطولة الدوري التونسي حيث ادي بالامس مباراة دورية تابعها شيبوب من الاستاد. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صحيفة تونسية: شيبوب يحدث ضجة بتونس

تابعت (كورة سودانية) ابرز العناوين بصحيفة الصحافة التونسية حيث اشارت الصحيفة ان تعاقد شبيبة القيروان مع اللاعب السوداني شرف شيبوب احدث ضجة كبري بالشارع التونسي بعد الصراع الكبير الذي كان دائرا بين قمة الكرة السودانية الهلال والمريخ. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحدد تاريخ نقل معسكره الخارجي من إثيوبيا إلى الدوحة

حدد مجلس المريخ السوداني المؤقت بالتنسيق مع المدير الفني للفريق لوك إيَمل البلجيكي والمدير الرياضي عادل أبو جريشة، تاريخ مغادرة الفريق من معسكر الفريق لموسم 2016 والذي يجري هذه الأيام إلى العاصمة الإثيوبية إديس ابابا، ونقله إلى المحطة الخارجية التالية بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة يوم 12 كانون الأول/ يناير الحالي.

ولم يستطع المريخ تحديد تاريخ سفره إلى الدوحة إلى أن تأكد من موافقة الإتحاد القطري على الدعوة التي تلقاها من العربي القطري، حيث كان الإتحاد القطري قد تحفظ على معسكر المريخ لتقاطعه مع بطولة كأس آسيا تحت سن 23 عاما.

وقد أكمل المكتب التنفيذي بالمريخ فعليا إجراءات السفر من إثيوبيا إلى قطر في التاريخ المعني، وتم التأكيد على بقاء الفريق الأحمر بالدوحة لمدة لا تقل عن 9 أيام ثم ينتقل الفريق إلى المعسكر الخارجي في محطته الثالثة إلى أمارة دبي، حيث سيخوض المريخ هناك مباراة واحدة قبل أن يعود إلى السودان ليخوض مباراته الأولى في الدوري الممتاز.

يذكر أن فريق المريخ خاض مباراة تجريبية واحدة خلال معسكره بأديس أبابا يوم الثلاثاء كانت ضد فريق لاعبي الدوري الإثيوبي وأنتهت بالتعادل السلبي، بينما ألغى المدير الفني لوك إيمل تجربة كان مقررا لها الاربعاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بتوجيهات من لجنة التسيير : تدريبات المريخ (ممنوع الاقتراب والتصوير) 

علمنا قبل قليل انه قد صدرت تعلميات من لجنة التسيير المريخ للسيد عادل ابو جريشة رئيس بعثة المريخ باثيوبيا بمنع الصحفيين المرافقين للبعثة من تغطية ما تبقى من تدريبات المريخ بمعسكرة باديس اببا.
عليه لن يتمكن الإعلام المريخي من اداء دوره لايصال اخبار النادي لجماهيره المنتشرة فى كل انحاء العالم.
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين يازعماء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إﺣﺘﻔﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﻛﺒﺮﻱ ﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺄﻋﻴﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﻼﻝ
:
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﻃﻠﺐ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻴﺔ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺳﻴﻘﻴﻢ ﺍﺣﺘﻔﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﻛﺒﺮﻱ ﺑاستاد. ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ اليوم ﺍﻟخميس. 7/1 ﺑﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﺍﺣﺘﻔﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ ﺑﺄﻋﻴﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﻭﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻔﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻭﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟناشين القومي.
ﻭﺍﻓﺎﺩ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺳﻴﺸﺮﻓﻪ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻡ̷ـــِْﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻳﺘﻘﺪﻣﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ اﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﻧﺴﻲ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﻭﻗﺎﻡ ﻗﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻴﺔ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺘﻮﺯﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻮﺓ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻻﻗﻄﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻣﻮﺯ ﻭﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻔﺎﻟﻴﻪ ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﺮﺍ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻗﺪﻣﻪ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﻭﻟﻤﺎ ﻇﻞ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻋﻢ ﻣﺘﺼﻞ ﻟﻼﺣﻤﺮ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺻﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻊ .
ﻭﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺗﺬﺍﻛﺮ ﺭﻣﺰﻳﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺠﻌﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺌﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﺓ  ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﺗﺎﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﺤﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻼﺳﻬﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﻱ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻮﻱ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوضوح شديد
 عبد الله كمال
قضية شيبوب .. والاتحاد السوداني

* اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني امام مطب تاريخي، اما ان يكون له موقف واضح وصريح، او فان الخزي والعار سيلاحق قياداته ابد الدهر، فالكاردينال الذي افسد الموسم الماضي بـ(عنتريات) وقرار انسحاب لا منطق له ولا سند من القانون، بدأ فاصلاً جديداً من (الفوضى)، باختطافه لاعباً ضمن صفوف المريخ واغراءه بالمال ومن ثم التجول به بين العواصم بحثاً عن ناد يحتضنه لاشهر ستة يعود بعدها الى البلاد مجدداً، ولكن هذه المرة بشعار الهلال.
* الكاردينال الذي يحاول ان يعالج (تهوره) وما اكده لجمع جماهيري بـ(عطبرة) بالكذب الصريح، يجب ان يتم ايقافه عند حده وحسمه وحسم الفوضى التي يمارسها الآن، واي محاولات لـ(تمييع) الشكوى والقرار الذي اتخذه مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بايقاف اللاعب شيبوب لسوء السلوك لن تجد من اهل المريخ سوى (التفلت) رداً وردعاً، للاتحاد السوداني والكاردينال على حد سواء.
* مارس الاتحاد السوداني (الخنوع) على اصوله وهو يسحب عقوباته على الكاردينال ويسمح للهلال بمواصلة اللعب في الدوري الممتاز بصورة عادية بل ويفتح امامه الطريق للمشاركة في النسخة المقبلة من دوري ابطال افريقيا، ويحرم الاهلي شندي من ذلك الحق، وحفاظاً على استقرار الوسط الرياضي، ولانه (كبير البلد) فعلاً وقولاً، مرر المريخ للاتحاد السوداني ذلك (الخنوع) المخجل.
* ولكن، لن يكون مسموحاً بتمرير اي (خنوع) جديد، تلك حقيقة يتوجب على قادة الاتحاد السوداني للكرة ان يعلموها جيداً، ويدركوا ان المريخ هو (حكيم البلد وكبيرها) وفي امكانه ان يتحمل ترهات البعض حيناً من الزمن، ولكن ان (قام على الجد) و(هاج) فان الامور ستسوء الى اقصى من اقصى درجة تمر على خيالهم.
* قدم المريخ كتاب سيئات شيبوب للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم منذ ان هرب في ذات اليوم الذي حطت فيه طائرة المريخ التي اعادته من نيروبي وحتى توقيعه ضمن صفوف شبيبة القيروان النادي التونسي الذي اثبت رئيسه بلكحل انه ناد (صغير) وفي الامكان شراء القائمين عليه بحفنة دريهمات، تسلمها نظير تخزين هذا الشيبوب.
* المريخ اوقف شيبوب لثلاث سنوات كاملة، والسبب تلاعبه بادارة المريخ وعدم احترامها، رفضه الخضوع للجنة المحاسبة التي كونت له، توقفه عن التدريبات، تواصله مع المنافسين، مخادعته ادارة المريخ، واسباب اخرى موجودة ضمن ملف كامل تم تسليمه للاتحاد السوداني الذي يتوجب عليه ان يكون حازماً وحاسماً وقاطعاً ويبصم على هذه العقوبة بالعشرة.
* أمس، طالبنا بالرد والردع، ولكن لاحقاً علمنا ان لجنة المريخ (المصغرة) لم تقصر وقامت بالواجب وزادت عليه وحافظت للمريخ على حقوق يحاول امثال هذا الكاردينال ان يتلاعبوا بها، وان الكثير من الاجراءات قد تمت في الفترة الماضية وبسرية كاملة، وان مجلس الادارة صادق على عقوبة الايقاف لثلاث سنوات في حق اللاعب شيبوب، وهي العقوبة التي من المفترض ان ينظر فيها الاتحاد السوداني بعد ان يستدعي شيبوب للمثول امامه لمساءلته، ومن ثم اعتمادها كما هي وتضمينها في الكرت الذي من المؤكد ان الاتحاد التونسي قد طالب به خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية بعد ان اشترى احد انديته (ترماي).
* اما ادارة شبيبة القيروان فعليها ان تعلم انها اشترت (الترماي) وان المريخ لن يسمح لها بان تكون ذلك (الكبري) الذي اشتراه رئيس الهلال مقابل دريهمات لن تغني النادي التونسي شيئاً، ولكنها افقرته لدرجة جعلته مجرد نادي صغير، ومخزن تم استخدامه لستة اشهر بمقابل مادي (بخس)، في سقوط غريب على الاندية التونسية التي كان علمنا بها انها تستند على ادارات محترفة، ومحترمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تنظيم مسيرات لمنزل الوالي لاقناعه بالعودة للمريخ

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
تفيد متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان هناك عدد من روابط مشجعي المريخ بصدد تنظيم مسيرات الي منزل جمال الوالي رئيس النادي السابق من اجل العودة من جديد لقيادة النادي في الفترة القادمة ورفضها ابتعاد الوالي عن النادي الذي شهدت فترته انجازات عديدة علي المستويين الداخلي والخارجي وطفرة كبري علي مستويات البنيات التحتية بالنادي.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكتفى المريخ بمران وحيد أمس في الفترة المسائية بعد أن منح الجهاز الفني راحة للاعبين عن التدريب الصباحي على خلفية الجهد الكبير الذي بذله اللاعبون في تجربة أمس الأول أمام فريق أديس أبابا, وكان الجديد في التدريب المسائي مشاركة راجي عبد العاطي لأول مرة في التمارين بالكرة واشتمل المران المسائي على تدريبات الإحماء وتفكيك العضلات وتنفيذ بعض الجمل التكتيكية ولم يشارك رمضان عجب الذي تعرض للإصابة في تجربة أمس الأول، وقسّم المدرب البلجيكي اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين واعتمد على التمرير من لمسة واحدة وممارسة أسلوب اللعب الضاغط ومن ثم أجرى تقسيمة ساخنة بين الأصفر والأخضر شهدت جملة من الأهداف وظهر من خلالها بخيت خميس بصورة متميزة للغاية وأثبت اللاعب درجة عالية من الجاهزية التي تمكّنه من أخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي كما شارك الحارس جمال سالم في التدريبات بشهية مفتوحة وطمأن الجميع على جاهزيته بعد أن ظهر بمستوى بدني ممتاز في جميع التدريبات كذلك شارك بخيت وخالد الأمير وأظهرت المجموعة العائدة من الخرطوم مستوى بدني جيد جعل الجهاز الفني لا يفكر في إخضاعهم لتمارين خاصة.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
وصل إلى أديس أبابا أمس جايسون سالمون ومازن شمس الفلاح برفقة التونسي أحمد العابد اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي وتاه مازن شمس الفلاح في الوصول إلى الفندق لأنه لم يحفظ اسم الفندق الذي تحل به البعثة الحمراء بيد أن الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي أنقذ الموقف ولحق باللاعب الذي كان متأخراً عن زملائه ونجح في توصيله للفندق في حين وصل ألوك في الفترة المسائية وانضم للبعثة ويتوقع أن يشارك في التدريبات اليوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علمت (الصدى) أن وزارة الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم لا تفكر في تمديد عمر لجنة التسيير ولو ليوم واحد خارج فترة التكليف بعد أن أظهرت الوزارة حرصاً لا مثيل له في إعادة الديمقراطية لنادي المريخ على وجه السرعة, وينتهي عمر لجنة التسيير خواتيم الشهر الحالي وبعد ذلك ستنعقد الجمعية العمومية الأمر الذي سيحرم كل العضوية الجديدة التي اكتسبت عضوية النادي مؤخراً لا تستطيع خوض السباق الانتخابي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
السوبر بين المريخ والنمور

□ ضحكت حتى بانت نواجزي وأنا أقرأ خبر ترحيب رئيس الإتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم بإستضافة مباراة (السوبر السوداني) بالجوهرة المشّعة (إستاد مدينة الملك عبد الله الرياضية) خلال الفترة القادمة.

□ مصدر الضحك والقهقهه نابع من فحوى الخبر (سوبر سوداني) بين من ومن؟ المريخ (بطل الدوري والكأس) والهلال (الهارب من المواجهتين) !!

□ الهلال لا يحق له أن يُعامل على أنه (وصيف) للمريخ في البطولتين لأن إتحادنا الهمام لو كان يمتلك (كينونته) ويحمي قراراته من التدخلات والتغوّلات الخارجية لنصّب الأهلي شندي (وصيفاً) في المنافستين.

□ الأحق بخوض السوبر هو نادي الأهلي شندي وليس أي نادِ سواه وفقاً لترتيب بطولتي الدوري والكأس.

□ في منافسة الممتاز حل الأهلي شندي (ثالثاً) ولو تم تطبيق القانون بحذافيره وأُحتْرمت اللوائح لأقصي الهلال للدرجة الأولى وظفر النمور بالترتيب الثاني.

□ أما بخصوص بطولة كأس السودان فنقول أن اللجنة المنظمة مارست فيها كل أنواع الظلم والمحاباة عندما (تعمدت) عدم تسمية الأهلي شندي كطرف ثاني في نهائي الكأس بحجة عدم استلامها لخطاب (إنسحاب) رسمي من الهلال وهو ما جعل لقاء النمور مع المريخ (شرفي).

□ الهلال أقصى الأهلي شندي في دور الأربعة وطالما أن الأول قد ملأ الدنيا ضجيجاً فكان من الأولى تسمية النمور كطرف ثاني في النهائي بدلاً من ممارسة نهج الصمت وكبت صوت القوانين وتسويف اللوائح !

□ المهم، السوبر السوداني لا محل له من الإعراب إلا إن كان الطرف الثاني هو (الأهلي شندي) وإلا فعلى الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم أن يتحدّث عن مباراة (شرفية وودية) بين المريخ والهلال وليس على كأس سوبر طرفه واحد وهو (المريخ).

□ نال برشلونة بطولتي الدوري والكأس في الموسم المنصرم (2014-2015) ونال وصافة الكأس فريق (أتليتيك بلباو) وتواجها في مباراة السوبر الإسباني الذي شهد مصرع البارسا برباعية نظيفة ذهاباً والتعادل الإيجابي إياباً.

□ بلباو شارك في كأس السوبر (2015) بصفته وصيف كأس ملك اسبانيا وقياساً على هذا المثال من هو وصيف (كأس السودان) ليواجه المريخ في مباراة السوبر بجدة؟

□ السوبر عادة يقام بين بطل دوري وبطل كأس وفي حالة كان بطل المنافستين نفس الفريق فإن الإتجاه سينصب لمشاركة الوصيف وموضع الهلال هنا (منسحب وهارب) وليس (وصيفاً) ومشاركته في اللقاء إن تم سنطلق على البطولة مسمى (السوبر المزيّف).

□ وبمناسبة كأس السوبر لاحظوا لدبلوماسية و(دقة) رئيس الإتحاد السعودي لكرة الأستاذ / أحمد عيد عندما تم طرح فكرة إقامة السوبر السوداني بالأراضي السعودية إبان المؤتمر الصحفي لزيارة قادة إتحاد الكرة السعودي.

□ رحّب أحمد عيد بالفكرة ولم يمانعها على الإطلاق ولكن الترحيب المذكور اقترن بدرجة عالية من الإحترافية وتذاكي دبلوماسي عندما قال أن أمر إقامة المباراة مرهون على (مصادقة) رابطة الأندية السعودية المحترفة والتي تملك القرار النهائي لتنظيم المواجهة بسبب إزدحام أجندة المملكة الرياضية خلال الفترة القادمة.

□ إحترافية متناهية وإحترام لا مثيل له لروزنامة المسابقات السعودية ولو عكسنا الأمر لشاهدنا إتحادنا الهمام أقدم على (تأجيل) مباريات الممتاز وإستنفار كل قواه لأجل استضافة (السوبر السعودي) !

□ عموماً فكرة إقامة السوبر السوداني لخارج القطر بغرض (التسويق والتعريف) بالدوري السوداني وفرقه فكرة جيّدة ونتمنى أن تجد حظها من التنفيذ ولكن خلال الموسم الحالي فستأتي مشوّهة وتفتقر للمنطق والعدل بمشاركة (المنسحب) ومعاقبة (المنضبط).

□ يمنح الإتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم بطل دوري عبد اللطيف جميل مبلغ (27) مليون ريال أي ما يعادل بالسوداني ووفقا لسعر صرف الريال ببنك السودان المركزي تعادل تلك القيمة أربعة مليون وثلاثمائة وعشرين ألف جنيه سوداني !

□ يعني 4 مليار و320 مليون مليون جنيه سوداني (بالقديم) وسنمتنع عن ضرب المبلغ المذكور في سعر الريال بالسوق الأسود (3) جنيه حتى لا يزداد الإحباط.

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: كم يدفع الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم لبطل الدوري؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محي الدين عبد التام: الفادني لا يعرف الوعود الكاذبة ودعمه بعد ساعات من وعده


أشاد محي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والذي كان حضوراً لدى تسليم الفادني ألوك وشقيق مازن شمس الفلاح مستحقاتهما المالية بالقطب المريخي علي حامد الفادني وقال إن دعم الرجل ظل يصل إلى المجلس في أوقات مهمة للغاية مشيراً إلى أن الفادني الذي دعمهم قبل عشرة أيام بمبلغ مليار جنيه فاجأهم وهو يتصل بهم حتى يقدم المزيد من الدعم للمجلس وأضاف: الفادني مريخي أصيل لا يعرف الوعود الكاذبة واذا وعد دعم ولذلك كلما تلقينا وعداً من الفادني نتعامل معه على أساس أنه مبلغ نقدي لأن كلمة الفادني بمثابة التزام غير قابل للمراوغة والتهرب مشيداً بكرم الرجل وسخائه وحرصه على تقديم الدعم المطلوب لناديه حتى يواصل المريخ رحلة الإجادة والتميز في الموسم الجديد.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيجيري سالمون: لم أخضع لأي تدريبات في نيجيريا لكني سأسابق الزمن حتى ألحق بزملائي


أدلى النيجيري سالمون جابسون بتصريحات مهمة للصدى عقب وصوله للعاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا وأشار إلى أنه تأخر كثيراً في الانضمام لتحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء بسبب مشاكل واجهته في الحصول على تأشيرة الدخول إلى أديس أبابا وبعد أن انهارت آخر المحاولات وجد نفسه مجبراً على السفر للخرطوم ومن ثم لحق بالبعثة الحمراء في أديس وأفاد سالمون أنه لم يخضع لأي تدريب في نيجيريا لكنه استفاد من فترة الإجازة في الجلوس لفترات طويلة مع أسرته مع زيارة جميع أفراد أسرته ووعد سالمون بأن يبذل قصارى جهده حتى يتمكن من اللحاق بزملائه الذين سبقوه في الإعداد ليشارك مع المريخ في التجارب الإعدادية التي سيخوضها في الدوحة بصورة طبيعية



*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

بتوجيهات من لجنة التسيير : تدريبات المريخ (ممنوع الاقتراب والتصوير) 

علمنا قبل قليل انه قد صدرت تعلميات من لجنة التسيير المريخ للسيد عادل ابو جريشة رئيس بعثة المريخ باثيوبيا بمنع الصحفيين المرافقين للبعثة من تغطية ما تبقى من تدريبات المريخ بمعسكرة باديس اببا.
عليه لن يتمكن الإعلام المريخي من اداء دوره لايصال اخبار النادي لجماهيره المنتشرة فى كل انحاء العالم.





نسأل الله السلامة و اللطف  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
وطيب

الله الله الله

الله الله الله

* هكذا يقول عادل إمام لما الأمور تكون (ما ياها) وتبدأ في الزيادة.. يعني مثلاً الهلال يكون لاعب مباراة المدافع بتاعه يعرقل مهاجم الخصم هنا عادل إمام يقول الله الله الله.. الحكم يطنش على الضربة عادل إمام يزيد صوته ويقوم على حيلو الله الله الله.. الحكم يطلع كرت أحمر للمهاجم عادل إمام هنا يرفع الصوت أعلى الله الله الله.. بطريقة تانية.. الهلال يشيل لاعب المريخ شيبوب المقيد في سجلات المريخ الله الله الله.. يوديه للملكية جوبا.. الله الله الله.. يرجع تاني السودان الله الله الله.. يودوه تونس.. الله الله الله.. والكلام ده كلو وشيبوب لاعب المريخ والدليل فنيلتو.

* لكن كونو مشى لتونس أحسن على الأقل تونس فيها الترجي.. طبعاً الترجي بيعرف المريخ كويس.. قولوا ليه "ضفر" وهو بيعمل ليكم أي حاجة كلمة السر هناك "العقرب" عملية الكاردينال مع شيبوب دي زي عملية زولنا المبسوط.. الدنيا عيد وجا "يطلي الباب الخارجي ببوهية" طلى جزء وكتب على الباقي الخ" طبعاً ما حا تكتمل العملية دي أبداً شيبوب للأسف بقى زي بكري بشير.

* الترجي طبعاً في تونس رفض مقابلة الهلال وقال ليهم مافي ندية برشا ستاشر قون فيكم في ثلاث مباريات دي هداف الدوري في تسعة شهور ما بجيبها..

* سيستعيد المريخ حقه في شيبوب وليس شيبوب فشيبوب اصبح كارتاً محروقا ًفي المريخ.

* كان يمكن للهلال والكاردينال أن ينتقما لضربة العقرب بعملية واضحة وغير مكلفة.. أي نعم قد زلزلتهم هذه العملية حتى ظهرت آثارها في خطابات الكاردينال وصحف الهلال ووصلت لدار مبارك البلال ولكن الجاية من السماء بتحملها الواطة..

* أما موضوع ألوك الذي يعمل الدماعة السبعة وذمتها لإفشاله فلقد صار أمراً واقعاً صحيح إن ألوك لن يواجه الهلال في الدوري لأن الهلال أصبح لا يواجه المريخ بإنسحاب معتاد ولكن ذلك لن ينفي أن الدرة "الجوهرة" "السلطان" الموهوب المزعج اللعاب قد صار لاعباً للمريخ وسيستمتع الجميع كما فعل قبل مدة في دورة اللاماب ولقد جعل الكرة لا "ماب" وكون خرطة جديدة لها.

* قيل إن محاورته لثلاثة مدافعين تلك قد وصلت للكاردينال حتى سقطت كسكتته كما سقطت سيخة من طابق الجوهرة الثاني.

* ويا شيخ علي الداندلي السيف الخيل جرى لك كل تحايا المريخ.. علي الفادني هو من عنينا وغداً سننشر لكم أغنية مغناة في "علي المريخ" هذا نظمها شاعر كبير وغناها مغنٍ خطير ولمثل علي فلتعرض الأبياض الجميلات وننشد القصائد.. لم يضن أبداً ولا هاب أخرج كما الوالي من جيبه لحبيبه المريخ لم يتكتل معارضاً أبداً لكل مجلس كما يفعل البعض ولم يعض فالبعض يعض يد المريخ التي صنعت اسمه وكوّنت له مكانة.

* يجب اقتفاء أثر الفادني في دعم المريخ حتى تمر أيام الشدة هذه فالمريخ الذي لم تبطره الأموال لن تهزه فاقة.

* انتوا الأندية بقت 18 ولا الكلام ده ما مؤكد فلقد تحدثت الصحيفة مع مولانا جمال حسن سعيد عن هذا الأمر فقال إنه لا يعرف اللهم إلا يكون مسألة صعود الرابطة أيضا أو بقاءها قد أبعد عنه بطولة بقاء الأمل.. نتمنى أن لا يهبط الأمل قادماً بعد أن صار يلعب في صحف الهلال ولمصلحة الهلال فقط.

* للأسف لم تكُ هناك زلابية في منزل الوالي لما دعى رئيس اتحاد الكرة في السعودية وحضر الكاردينال أي نعم الكاردينال يمثل الهلال ولكن كان الهلال غير يوم كان يمثله البابا والأرباب والحكيم وحتى الكيماوي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
كان اسمه المشطوب 	

o ما يحدث في الهلال من تقلبات واختلافات طبيعي جداً وليس بغريب على أهلنا في العرضة شمال ان يُتهم لاعب بالتواطؤ في مباراة على رؤوس الاشهاد و نقرأ ذلك في الصحف ثم نجد عكس ذلك تماما بعد أيام وجميعنا يذكر مباراة أهلي شندي والهلال.

o وليس عجيباً ان يُعامل كباتن مثل المعز وعمر بخيت ومهند بتلك الطريقة التي عوملوا بها ولا يتم احترام تاريخهم الطويل.

o وحتى هيثم مصطفى الذي أصبح الآن شغلهم الشاغل أكثر من المدير الفني نفسه وأكثر من اللاعبين لم يسلم من الأذى حين شطبه الأمين البرير واصبح يحمل لقب المشطوب وكأنه اللاعب الوحيد الذي شُطب في تاريخ الكرة.

o حمل هيثم لقب المشطوب وتمت ملاحقته به في حله وترحاله و رغم ذلك صبر البرنس صبر أيوب حتى عاد مرة أخرى و تقلد زمام الأمور.

o عندما عاد هيثم دون سابق انذار تبدلت المواقف وحتى الذين كانت لهم كلمة قوية بشأن هيثم وعودته وطريقة تحكمه في الهلال خلال سنوات طويلة إما آثروا الصمت او رحلوا عن صحف احتوتهم ردحا من الزمن.

o وهيثم كحالة هلالية خاصة في كل الأحوال هو سيدا وصاحب الشخصية القوية فعندما شُطب اعتصم بعض مريديه وعندما عاد غضب البعض وانزوى آخرون وتبدلت مواقف كثيرين و في الحالتين هيثم هو سيد الموقف.

o حين كتبت فاطمة ان قرارات هيثم نافذة أيقنت ان هيثم عاد ومعه سيطرته وسطوته التي عرف بها و لم نستغرب حين قرأنا ان عودة سيدا صفحة جديدة و لا يهم ان يكون الضحية احمد عافية او الأمين البرير نفسه او شلة قندهار.

o ما يميّز هيثم انه يعرف كيف يٌعامل ويتعامل مع الجميع وكيف انه يفرض شخصيته على الكل ومواقف هيثم لا تعد و لا تحصى سواء مع اداريين او لاعبين او اعلام.

o كان هيثم في عرف الكثيرين مشطوب ومغضوب عليه ولاعب بدل شعار الهلال بشعار المريخ.

o وبقدرة قادر أصبح المدرب العام وصاحب القرارات النافذة مثلما أعلنت فاطمة الصادق.

o أخطأ الأمين البرير حين دعم وساعد الكاردينال حتى وصل رئاسة الهلال و أخطأ حين رضخ و استكان بعد أن كُتب له ان هناك حوار مكتمل الأركان مع الحكم الجزائري الحيمودي.

o البرير تمت تبرئته على أعلى المستويات الرياضية الدولية وثبت انه لم يلكم الحيمودي فماذا يضيره بأن ينشر حواراً للحيمودي على أي صحيفة وفيها معلومات جديدة.

o والملاحظ ان هذا يحدث حتى يسيطر ويتحكم هيثم من جديد وهل يحتاج هيثم لكل هذا الدعم اللوجستي.

o هيثم كما فرض شخصيته خلال 17 عام خلت يظل هو هيثم سيدا صاحب الكلمة التي لا ترد أبدا وصاحب النفوذ في الديار الزرقاء والذي يفعل كل شيء و لا يعترض أحد.

o جوهرة الكاردينال اخبارها شنو..؟

o في هلال فاطمة لا مكان لمن يذكر كلمة المشطوب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انباء عن توجه المالي تراوري الي اديس ابابا

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
وردت الي (كورة سودانية) بما يفيد بتوجه المالي مامادو تراوري مهاجم المريخ الي اديس ابابا مقر معسكر الفريق للانضمام للتحضيرات تأهبا للموسم الجديد .. كما علمت (كورة سودانية) ان المريخ شرع في استخراج تأشيرة دخول من قنصلية السودان بأديس ابابا حتي لا يضطر السفر للخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازن شمس الفلاح يعتذر لزملائه والبعثة الادارية ...

تقدم اللاعب مازن شمس الفلاح باعتذار رسميا لبعثة المريخ الادارية والجهاز الفني وزملائه اللاعبين ومجلس ادارة نادي المريخ وجماهيره علي ما بدر منه من سلوك وغيابه عن تحضيرات الفريق بالمعسكر الاعدادي باديس ابابا والخرطوم وحضوره متأخراً للالتحاق بالمعسكر واضاف شمس الفلاح بأنه اخطأ في حق الفريق وحق زملائه اللاعبين وقال بأن الاعتذار لهم واجب وسيبدأ صفحة جديدة مع الفريق متمنيا ان يتكاتف الجميع كفريق عمل واحد واسرة مترابطة من اجل رفعة المريخ الكيان حتي تحقيق الاهداف المرجوة ..
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 تنظيم مسيرات لمنزل الوالي لاقناعه بالعودة للمريخ

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
تفيد متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان هناك عدد من روابط مشجعي المريخ بصدد تنظيم مسيرات الي منزل جمال الوالي رئيس النادي السابق من اجل العودة من جديد لقيادة النادي في الفترة القادمة ورفضها ابتعاد الوالي عن النادي الذي شهدت فترته انجازات عديدة علي المستويين الداخلي والخارجي وطفرة كبري علي مستويات البنيات التحتية بالنادي.





فكونا  مت الهباله دي
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*صورتدريبات المريخ ظهر اليوم


*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

فكونا  مت الهباله دي





شتلات غير محسنه هو فى زول فاضى للعب الاطفال ده
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*جلسة جمعت بين راجي و شمس الفلاح و عدد من الاعلاميين المرافقين للبعثة اوضح خلالها شمس الفلاح احترامه للاحمر و اعتذاره للاعبين و الاداريين و الجمهور عن تاخر انضمامه للتدريبات.



*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 تنظيم مسيرات لمنزل الوالي لاقناعه بالعودة للمريخ

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
تفيد متابعات (كورة سودانية) ان هناك عدد من روابط مشجعي المريخ بصدد تنظيم مسيرات الي منزل جمال الوالي رئيس النادي السابق من اجل العودة من جديد لقيادة النادي في الفترة القادمة ورفضها ابتعاد الوالي عن النادي الذي شهدت فترته انجازات عديدة علي المستويين الداخلي والخارجي وطفرة كبري علي مستويات البنيات التحتية بالنادي.









لا ثم الف لا على مثل هذه السلوكيات
                        	*

----------

